# New "Vibrato" Balenciaga Leather Bags!!!



## CeeJay

A fellow TPF'er just let me know about these bags which are currently on the Department Femimin website!  Balenciaga is referring to the leather as "Vibrato", but in fact .. it is a grained Calfskin .. YUMMY!!!!  I'm in serious trouble ..


----------



## CeeJay

Definite trip to the Bal boutique THIS WEEKEND!!!!!  Need to know all about these bags!


----------



## OneMoreDay

These look so beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see what else you'll find after your visit.


----------



## jellyv

Oh that blue! Looking forward to your intel.


----------



## gazoo

Oh man, these are gorgeous!!!  Thank you for posting!!


----------



## nlovewpurses

Love the leather!! And the color! Please share what you find out [emoji4]


----------



## peachyapple

Beautiful bags! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> A fellow TPF'er just let me know about these bags which are currently on the Department Femimin website!  Balenciaga is referring to the leather as "Vibrato", but in fact .. it is a grained Calfskin .. YUMMY!!!!  I'm in serious trouble ..



Oh oh, seriously loving the leather on that black, thanks CeeJay!


----------



## Jaidybug

Thanks for posting, the leather looks amazing and that blue is gorgeous!!!


----------



## won

Omg I'm in trouble


----------



## Taimi

I saw this yesterday on Mytheresa http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-632960.html  These are so gorgeous! 






Sorry for the size, I don't know how to adjust it smaller.


----------



## peacebabe

OMG ...... these leather....... im in trouble too !!!

Ceejay, do let us know what other model it comes in.

TIA !


----------



## Taimi

I'd like to know if the black is coming with golden hardware...


----------



## alla.miss

I dream of a grey or anthra in this leather with gold hw.. That would be something!


----------



## CeeJay

Taimi said:


> I saw this yesterday on Mytheresa http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-mini-city-leather-shoulder-bag-632960.html  These are so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the size, I don't know how to adjust it smaller.



OMG .. my wallet is NOT safe!!!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I love the leather texture!


----------



## bagsforeverand

Keep us posted.....it looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

This leather is dreamy! It looks very much like the grained calf Bal Papier Mini A4 ziparound that I bought from mytheresa  a few months ago. If it is indeed the same leather, it is FABULOUS!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ooh I can't wait to hear more info on these! How amazing is that leather?! 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## s.tighe

The black one is reminiscent of the original hamilton city (hardware excepted).... which has been on my list forever and has never, ever hit the resale market that I've ever seen. This is the first thing I've seen Bal do in a very long time that moves me at all. Better start combing my closet for things to sell..... or get a second job....


----------



## Nancy in VA

I like it - you know what I would like - a Balenciaga done up in Alexander Wang big, bubbly leather like the Rocco


----------



## msdiene

The "vibrato" leather looks scrumptious! I was looking more into purchasing a Town, but the first City that CeeJay posted may have changed my mind!


----------



## catsinthebag

s.tighe said:


> The black one is reminiscent of the original hamilton city (hardware excepted).... which has been on my list forever and has never, ever hit the resale market that I've ever seen. This is the first thing I've seen Bal do in a very long time that moves me at all. Better start combing my closet for things to sell..... or get a second job....



I had the same thought, that it reminds me of the original Hamilton City. Can't wait to see, and touch, it in person!


----------



## miumiume

What a good update!!!! These are gorgeous!!


----------



## Emma6

Do you think they'll make them in the small city?


----------



## alla.miss

Emma6 said:


> Do you think they'll make them in the small city?


Yes! They have them both classic and small sizes. And mini city too))


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> Yes! They have them both classic and small sizes. And mini city too))


Any other styles? Or just cities? We just sold our house and when we close at the end of October I get some "mad money"...might be looking at the small vibrato city...


----------



## Emma6

alla.miss said:


> Yes! They have them both classic and small sizes. And mini city too))



[emoji1][emoji51][emoji2] I'll have to get a small city


----------



## peacebabe

I heard you !!! I could only get hold of the Hamilton City in Pearly Rose & Bronze. No luck in the black one...... Looks hope now ! 



s.tighe said:


> The black one is reminiscent of the original hamilton city (hardware excepted).... which has been on my list forever and has never, ever hit the resale market that I've ever seen. This is the first thing I've seen Bal do in a very long time that moves me at all. Better start combing my closet for things to sell..... or get a second job....


----------



## alla.miss

I haven't seen other styles on-line... yet))


----------



## MrGoyard

These are gorgeous! Looks like Balenciaga found the time to finish the Highlight collection.


----------



## Eper

I was waiting for this bag (black with silver hw) since the original hamilton city. The hardware could have been matt, but I like it anyway.

I have to check it out in person. So excited!
pic by mytheresa


----------



## piosavsfan

The blue is gorgeous!

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## alla.miss

Anyone seen these in real life? Our local store doesn't have any of cities in this leather, only ME, which didn't impress me, especially a backpack in ME, which was very shiny and disgusting to feel  quite upsetting


----------



## CeeJay

I had planned to go to the BAL-LA boutique this weekend, but other stuff crimped my plans!  Will be going tomorrow .. and will report back!


----------



## floodette

It's so pretty! But it seems the sling is not adjustable and longer like sling in plate. Too bad, because plate's sling is just perfect.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> I heard you !!! I could only get hold of the Hamilton City in Pearly Rose & Bronze. No luck in the black one...... Looks hope now !



Yes! Hope for Peace (and me). Sounds like a campaign slogan! lol. I could make some snarky parallels about peace, hope and our election cycle here, but I'll refrain from discussing politics in polite company..... Wouldn't it be nice if all it took to achieve world peace and hope was a Balenciaga bag for everyone!


----------



## CeeJay

Sooooooo ... was at the BAL-boutique today and while they did not have the Vibrato yet, I do believe I saw what appears to be the same type of leather.  The "Blackout" bag (larger size) had the grained leather and the leather was SPECTACULAR!!!!  However, I heard that the HW is only Silver; has anyone heard anything else?


----------



## pixiejenna

Heads up for those interested ****** has the black city up for 1525 for preorder delivery mid august  also she has a coupon code 15bell for 15% off! If she didn't have the black sliver metal edge town I've been eyeing forever I would have grabbed one of these.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seagullz

i hope they come in gold hardware? the one on Ericia's website look a bit green tint..anyone feel the same? or is it my monitor's problem


----------



## Emma6

seagullz said:


> i hope they come in gold hardware? the one on Ericia's website look a bit green tint..anyone feel the same? or is it my monitor's problem



I just had a look at her site and the bag does look like it has a green tint


----------



## babyfacedevil

Eper said:


> I was waiting for this bag (black with silver hw) since the original hamilton city. The hardware could have been matt, but I like it anyway.
> 
> I have to check it out in person. So excited!
> pic by mytheresa



I saw these 2 bags on Neiman Marcus that looks like they are made of Vibrato leather too









so pretty!!


----------



## alla.miss

https://www.bysymphony.com have these two beauties in vibrato!
the black classic city with bright blue handles (!!!!) and a mini city in blue


----------



## princessDD

Are these the new leather?


----------



## CeeJay

princessDD said:


> View attachment 3425514
> View attachment 3425515
> 
> 
> Are these the new leather?



No .. that is the Chevre "Hamilton" style leather.  The Vibrato is grained Calfskin leather ..


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i am very intrigued, and see the leather differences. The vibrato is grained calfskin (very matte looks like to me) compaired to the chevre hamilton style which as a slight glaze on the leather. The metal edge bags weight is an issue with me. Please report back on the weight of the new vibrato bags. Can't wait to see the bleu canard color IRL. Gorgeous.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I hope they make in the backpack model! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Taimi

I just wonder what kind of colour the blue canard is irl! It looks very different in different pics. Is it more teal or blue? Please let me know if you see it irl!  The pics are from Departement Feminin and BySymphony.


----------



## CeeJay

Taimi said:


> I just wonder what kind of colour the blue canard is irl! It looks very different in different pics. Is it more teal or blue? Please let me know if you see it irl!  The pics are from Departement Feminin and BySymphony.



The "original" Canard was a Blue with a very definite green/teal undertone .. did you take a look at the color swatches from 2010, when it was introduced?


----------



## Taimi

CeeJay said:


> The "original" Canard was a Blue with a very definite green/teal undertone .. did you take a look at the color swatches from 2010, when it was introduced?



No I didn't, thank you, I'll have to check! I suppose it's blue with teal undertones and it looks more teal in darker lights and more blue in daylight. It's a beauty, that's for sure!


----------



## campfire

I don't have any Balenciaga bags but have been eyeing the city for a while. I love the shape , but the super slouchy and shiny leather has never appealed to me. I am loving this new style though... Especially in black! Does anyone know if this leather is a little more structured than the Hamilton? Thanks so much!


----------



## CeeJay

campfire said:


> I don't have any Balenciaga bags but have been eyeing the city for a while. I love the shape , but the super slouchy and shiny leather has never appealed to me. I am loving this new style though... Especially in black! Does anyone know if this leather is a little more structured than the Hamilton? Thanks so much!



It would be less structured leather than the Hamilton leather, as it's Calfskin as opposed to Chevre.


----------



## ksuromax

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i am very intrigued, and see the leather differences. The vibrato is grained calfskin (very matte looks like to me) compaired to the chevre hamilton style which as a slight glaze on the leather. The metal edge bags weight is an issue with me. Please report back on the weight of the new vibrato bags. Can't wait to see the bleu canard color IRL. Gorgeous.


i have seen them, small and reg sizes, and canard, they all are amazing! 
Soft, very sexy and not heavy


----------



## ksuromax

campfire said:


> I don't have any Balenciaga bags but have been eyeing the city for a while. I love the shape , but the super slouchy and shiny leather has never appealed to me. I am loving this new style though... Especially in black! Does anyone know if this leather is a little more structured than the Hamilton? Thanks so much!





CeeJay said:


> It would be less structured leather than the Hamilton leather, as it's Calfskin as opposed to Chevre.


it IS less structured, it's very soft


----------



## Emma6

Is it as tough as goat skin


----------



## BPC

I absolutely love the way the new calf skin bags look. They make me swoon   . But I keep asking myself, do I really need a 4th Black city? Hmm.. I think the answer may be yes...


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

if anyone is lucky to snag one, please post pics! Would love to see the leather (can't wait to see IRL)


----------



## BPC

I ordered it in black from from ******. Couldn't resist the 200 off. This is definitely going to be my last black city (I think.)


----------



## tanya1729

When will this bag be coming to the Balenciaga e store? I don't see them online!


----------



## babyfacedevil

This is my balenciaga small city in black vibrato leather[emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

babyfacedevil said:


> This is my balenciaga small city in black vibrato leather[emoji1]


Leather is TDF
Enjoy your amazing loot!


----------



## alla.miss

babyfacedevil said:


> This is my balenciaga small city in black vibrato leather[emoji1]



Happy you are!
Please share more photos!


----------



## StefaniJoy

babyfacedevil said:


> This is my balenciaga small city in black vibrato leather[emoji1]



Hey, congrats on your gorgeous bag! How would you see the texture compares to the ME chèvre leather? Also, is the hardware shiny or matte? Thanks [emoji259]


----------



## babyfacedevil

StefaniJoy said:


> Hey, congrats on your gorgeous bag! How would you see the texture compares to the ME chèvre leather? Also, is the hardware shiny or matte? Thanks [emoji259]


Hello! The vibrato looks and feels matte compared to the shiny ME chevre leather, and the hardware is shiny!

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StefaniJoy

babyfacedevil said:


> Hello! The vibrato looks and feels matte compared to the shiny ME chevre leather, and the hardware is shiny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh ok! I would've guessed the hardware was matte, but shiny even better!! GORGEOUS!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## babyfacedevil

alla.miss said:


> Happy you are!
> Please share more photos!


I will take more photos later[emoji1]


----------



## babyfacedevil

This is the colour swatch


----------



## babyfacedevil

Details [emoji3]


----------



## CeeJay

*LOVE IT!!!!!     *


----------



## BPC

gorgeous. thanks so much for posting pics. can't wait to get mine.


----------



## alla.miss

I can image it smeals heavenly!!


----------



## Taimi

babyfacedevil said:


> View attachment 3431924
> 
> View attachment 3431930
> View attachment 3431933
> 
> 
> Details [emoji3]



I love the grain on the leather!


----------



## cheetostaindtop

[emoji33] is the strap crossbody length for the new city bags now? I have been away from the Bal forum for quite awhile but wanted to see what's new. This has me intrigued. I've always wondered if they were ever going to make the city straps longer.


----------



## icy_saint

babyfacedevil said:


> I saw these 2 bags on Neiman Marcus that looks like they are made of Vibrato leather too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!



Hi, 

Any new intel if the blue canard comes in gold hardware too?

thanks


----------



## Emma6

cheetostaindtop said:


> [emoji33] is the strap crossbody length for the new city bags now? I have been away from the Bal forum for quite awhile but wanted to see what's new. This has me intrigued. I've always wondered if they were ever going to make the city straps longer.



Yeah they are cross body [emoji4]


----------



## babyfacedevil

cheetostaindtop said:


> [emoji33] is the strap crossbody length for the new city bags now? I have been away from the Bal forum for quite awhile but wanted to see what's new. This has me intrigued. I've always wondered if they were ever going to make the city straps longer.



My small city has a cross-body strap. I am 157cm, and the shortest length is still too long for me


----------



## tanya1729

What kind of interior does this bag have? Is it a leather interior? I have never seen a bal bag in person but I think I might be in love with this one!


----------



## babyfacedevil

tanya1729 said:


> What kind of interior does this bag have? Is it a leather interior? I have never seen a bal bag in person but I think I might be in love with this one!


No it is not. I think the material is cotton.


----------



## mayfairdolly

OMG - I LOVE this leather. I thought I was more or less done with Bal's for the moment but I think this has just changed my mind. 
I may have to take a trip to Mount Street this weekend! 
Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## CeeJay

mayfairdolly said:


> OMG - I LOVE this leather. I thought I was more or less done with Bal's for the moment but I think this has just changed my mind.
> I may have to take a trip to Mount Street this weekend!
> *Somebody stop me!!!*



Seriously?!!? .. we only ENABLE!!!  HA HA HA!!


----------



## babyfacedevil

mayfairdolly said:


> OMG - I LOVE this leather. I thought I was more or less done with Bal's for the moment but I think this has just changed my mind.
> I may have to take a trip to Mount Street this weekend!
> Somebody stop me!!! [emoji38]


I am obsessed with this leather too. I am so tempted to also get the mini city in blue [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## ksuromax

babyfacedevil said:


> I am obsessed with this leather too. I am so tempted to also get the mini city in blue [emoji85][emoji85]


It's really cool, all, the leather, the colour, the style altogether, imo, it's gonna be a hit of Balenciaga


----------



## cat1967

Amazing leather.  And this blue is so beautiful.  And I thought I was through with Bal.  So bad for my wallet!!!


----------



## Kendie26

babyfacedevil said:


> View attachment 3431924
> 
> View attachment 3431930
> View attachment 3431933
> 
> 
> Details [emoji3]



Congrats!! Totally fabulous[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]I saw this exact bag at my NM last week & wow!


----------



## mayfairdolly

CeeJay said:


> Seriously?!!? .. we only ENABLE!!!  HA HA HA!!


CeeJay - you gotta stopppmeeeee


----------



## tanya1729

Does Saks carry bal? I want this bag for my birthday in September but not sure where to get it!


----------



## StefaniJoy

tanya1729 said:


> Does Saks carry bal? I want this bag for my birthday in September but not sure where to get it!



Saks does not carry Bal


----------



## CeeJay

tanya1729 said:


> Does Saks carry bal? I want this bag for my birthday in September but not sure where to get it!



Yes, *StefaniJoy* is correct that Saks no longer carries Balenciaga; however (and strangely enough) their outlet - Saks Off Fifth does!!  What the heck???  However, given that this is a new item, it would not be in the outlet store .. sorry.  

Barneys, Neiman's are the major retailers that carry Balenciaga ..


----------



## lms910

Ok y'all, I've been on a Gucci/Chanel kick lately and this new leather is pulling me in...I had a brief stint with a Town bag, but didn't like the shininess or the shape of it.  I have always admired the City from afar.  I may or may not have just pulled the trigger on the black Vibrato City at Departement Feminin.  AH she'll be here Thursday!


----------



## Miss World

lms910 said:


> Ok y'all, I've been on a Gucci/Chanel kick lately and this new leather is pulling me in...I had a brief stint with a Town bag, but didn't like the shininess or the shape of it.  I have always admired the City from afar.  I may or may not have just pulled the trigger on the black Vibrato City at Departement Feminin.  AH she'll be here Thursday!


Ohhh How Exciting  Please post pics when you get it, i'm really interested to hear reviews on the City bag in this leather.


----------



## Miss World

Does anyone have experience in this type of leather? I want to know if it slouches and softens more or stays quiet stiff. I really like the look of it and would love it more if it slouches when filled or it softens as it ages.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

babyfacedevil said:


> View attachment 3431924
> 
> View attachment 3431930
> View attachment 3431933
> 
> 
> Details [emoji3]


OMG I love your new bag! How is the weight of the new leather? I am trying to find the bleu canard locally so I can see the new leather IRL


----------



## cheetostaindtop

babyfacedevil said:


> My small city has a cross-body strap. I am 157cm, and the shortest length is still too long for me



I thought so. I went to check out the Balenciaga website and noticed that the long strap came in the small size. Honestly, I have been away from Bal for so long I didn't realize they came out with the small size. I knew if the mini that came with the long strap, but that bag is just too small for me. The regular city was my favourite and I loved the different color iterations it came in but hated the shoulder length strap (I have two city bags). I only carry crossbody bags now because they make my life easier. I think with the new leather and the small city with longer strap has brought me back though. [emoji847]

However, you think the long strap is too long? I'm 5 foot 3.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Does anyone have experience in this type of leather? I want to know if it slouches and softens more or stays quiet stiff. I really like the look of it and would love it more if it slouches when filled or it softens as it ages.


I don't own one, but i touched and tried a few in the store, it's not stiff at all. It's very soft and matte


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

babyfacedevil said:


> I saw these 2 bags on Neiman Marcus that looks like they are made of Vibrato leather too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!



So I thought I saw this on NM website yesterday the bleu canard and after checking today I don't see it. Also texted with my SA and they don't seem to know anything about the vibrato. Ugh I'm going to check it out in person. I'd like to see the bag IRL before purchasing

Nevermind I just googled it again and it came up strange!  Im gonna wait to see if this comes in the new small city size its better with long strap for me


----------



## aksaiyo

Shieeeeettttt oh my god I am in deep trouble too!


----------



## lms910

So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!




And again next to the bag I brought to work today




So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!


----------



## lms910

Some pebbly close ups!


----------



## ksuromax

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437322
> View attachment 3437323
> 
> 
> Some pebbly close ups!


I vote for "keep"
LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

lms910 said:


> So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!
> 
> View attachment 3437315
> 
> 
> And again next to the bag I brought to work today
> 
> View attachment 3437316
> 
> 
> So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!



Congrats on this pebbled beauty!  I like it a lot.  I don't own any but the Celine Micro Luggage is very cute too.  Can you keep both?


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!
> 
> View attachment 3437315
> 
> 
> And again next to the bag I brought to work today
> 
> View attachment 3437316
> 
> 
> So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!


Super GORGEOUS!! LOVE this Bal,  but I do not envy you in making a decision about selling your Celine micro (I adore my Celine micro)...that is an extremely tough choice!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lms910

GAH.  I don't HAVE to sell one, but my wallet would thank me if I did...ya know?  Glad to hear others still like Celine...I was thinking most of the forum was over it and I was the one hanging on!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Keep BOTH, and please don't sell your Celine! I have the micro luggage in smooth black with GHW and I LOVE her! I fear you might regret selling your Celine, so just keep both [emoji3]


----------



## babyfacedevil

cheetostaindtop said:


> I thought so. I went to check out the Balenciaga website and noticed that the long strap came in the small size. Honestly, I have been away from Bal for so long I didn't realize they came out with the small size. I knew if the mini that came with the long strap, but that bag is just too small for me. The regular city was my favourite and I loved the different color iterations it came in but hated the shoulder length strap (I have two city bags). I only carry crossbody bags now because they make my life easier. I think with the new leather and the small city with longer strap has brought me back though. [emoji847]
> 
> However, you think the long strap is too long? I'm 5 foot 3.


Sorry for the late reply! Yes. The strap is a bit too long for me even on the shortest length while I didnt have any problem with the mini city straps. I hate adjusting the strap multiple times you know, it kinda breaks in the leather every time you do it. This bag however is soooo lovely that I might just go and get more holes punched and find the perfect length for myself.


----------



## babyfacedevil

ksuromax said:


> I don't own one, but i touched and tried a few in the store, it's not stiff at all. It's very soft and matte


Yes. Definitely soft and matte.


----------



## babyfacedevil

lms910 said:


> So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!
> 
> View attachment 3437315
> 
> 
> And again next to the bag I brought to work today
> 
> View attachment 3437316
> 
> 
> So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!


Welcome to the family [emoji171][emoji171] Isnt she gorgeous?? I also ordered mine from DF and their delivery is speedy [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lms910

babyfacedevil said:


> Welcome to the family [emoji171][emoji171] Isnt she gorgeous?? I also ordered mine from DF and their delivery is speedy [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Speedy delivery AND much cheaper than US prices! Love that they always have coupon codes too. I used my "welcome" offer so got 10% off bringing the price of the bag plus shipping to $1263!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lms910 said:


> Speedy delivery AND much cheaper than US prices! Love that they always have coupon codes too. I used my "welcome" offer so got 10% off bringing the price of the bag plus shipping to $1263!



Thx for the enabling! I used the welcome code and pushed the button for the bleu canard vibrato! Can I ask if you had to pay any taxes or duties on the package? It's my first order with DF
So excited I hope I I like it! Color and leather


----------



## StefaniJoy

babyfacedevil said:


> Welcome to the family [emoji171][emoji171] Isnt she gorgeous?? I also ordered mine from DF and their delivery is speedy [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



May I ask what DF is? [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

StefaniJoy said:


> May I ask what DF is? [emoji51][emoji51]



Department feminine -DF


----------



## babyfacedevil

StefaniJoy said:


> May I ask what DF is? [emoji51][emoji51]


Departement Feminin [emoji1] as seen on the first post


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Taimi said:


> I just wonder what kind of colour the blue canard is irl! It looks very different in different pics. Is it more teal or blue? Please let me know if you see it irl!  The pics are from Departement Feminin and BySymphony.



I noticed the diff in the color of the bleu canard I hope it's the lighting on DF website and the color is  more like the pic on Neimans or symphony website. Will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437322
> View attachment 3437323
> 
> 
> Some pebbly close ups!



I am OBSESSED!!!!!

Do you think you can post some mod shots? I am new to bal and don't know where I can see these in person so some mod shots would help. I want to get one for my bday in September! 

Wooooo! Congrats!!!


----------



## tanya1729

Can I hook a fusto bag bug on this? (Fusto doesn't have the circular clasp, it's the longer clasp)


----------



## lms910

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thx for the enabling! I used the welcome code and pushed the button for the bleu canard vibrato! Can I ask if you had to pay any taxes or duties on the package? It's my first order with DF
> So excited I hope I I like it! Color and leather



No duties! They put a lower price on the customs form for you to avoid that! The limit to US is $800 and they normally put $200.


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> I am OBSESSED!!!!!
> 
> Do you think you can post some mod shots? I am new to bal and don't know where I can see these in person so some mod shots would help. I want to get one for my bday in September!
> 
> Wooooo! Congrats!!!



Will do as soon as DH wakes up!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lms910 said:


> No duties! They put a lower price on the customs form for you to avoid that! The limit to US is $800 and they normally put $200.


Thx this is a huge savings! So retail bag at NM is $1885.00 plus sales tax,  DF bag came out below $1300.00 USD with shipping. And got a shipping notice already.......thx girls on this thread for info.  This size bag was not my first choice, would prefer the small city in the canard but i love this color


----------



## lms910

A couple mod shots before work 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm 5'5" sz 0-2 for reference!


Headed to work


----------



## lms910

omg forgive my messy apt!!!  we move into our new house in one week so my pics will be so much better!!!


----------



## alla.miss

I think the bag is just super stylish in this leather, not only durable! 
With this thread DF have hit nice sales


----------



## Dextersmom

lms910 said:


> So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!
> 
> View attachment 3437315
> 
> 
> And again next to the bag I brought to work today
> 
> View attachment 3437316
> 
> 
> So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!



They are both beautiful and different....I would keep both, but if you feel you can only have one, the Bal looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## cheetostaindtop

babyfacedevil said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Yes. The strap is a bit too long for me even on the shortest length while I didnt have any problem with the mini city straps. I hate adjusting the strap multiple times you know, it kinda breaks in the leather every time you do it. This bag however is soooo lovely that I might just go and get more holes punched and find the perfect length for myself.



No worries! Thank you for taking the time to reply though. We only have one high-end department store in my city that carries Bals so I'll have to stop by one day to see if they have a small city. If they do and I like it, I might pull the trigger on this new leather.  I foresee how beautiful it will look when it starts to sag.  [emoji7]

Thinking of ordering this from Department Feminin now that some of you have mentioned this e-tailer. Canadian pricing on these bags are just exorbitant in my opinion, considering how much they were when I bought my first Balenciaga. Anyone here who's Canadian, has ordered from DF and can give some insight about duties and taxes charged for ordering through them? TIA!


----------



## lms910

Dextersmom said:


> They are both beautiful and different....I would keep both, but if you feel you can only have one, the Bal looks amazing on you!!!


I made up my mind...the Bal is staying!!! I recently sold a new medium Chanel Boy bag ...replaced it with a chevron old medium that has been undecided in my closet...well the bag had two small dents in it and i just wasn't in love so sending that back...to be replaced with a (much cheaper) COCO handle...LONG story short is that my boy bag became a Balenciaga and a Coco Handle


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Oh man! I love this and the ME city's!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> A couple mod shots before work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437886
> View attachment 3437887
> 
> 
> I'm 5'5" sz 0-2 for reference!
> View attachment 3437888
> 
> Headed to work



Okay i need this bag Hahahaha!

What size is this? Is it the small?

thank you!!!! It looks amazing on you


----------



## tanya1729

How can I buy this bag in the USA? Does DF Sell to the US?


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> Okay i need this bag Hahahaha!
> 
> What size is this? Is it the small?
> 
> thank you!!!! It looks amazing on you



It's the regular!! I couldnt decide if I wanted this or the small and went for the traditional. It doesnt feel like a "big bag" even though it is. Made a wonderful bottomless pit for my stuff today!


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> How can I buy this bag in the USA? Does DF Sell to the US?



YES i live in USA. Do it!!!


----------



## Miss World

lms910 said:


> So my boss is gone for the day so you guys are in for an "at work" reveal. Here she is from DF!!
> 
> View attachment 3437315
> 
> 
> And again next to the bag I brought to work today
> 
> View attachment 3437316
> 
> 
> So the big question...to keep??? And if keep, sell my Celine Micro Luggage in pebbled leather SHW? OPINIONS!!


Oh my so beautiful!! Congratulations  The photos are making me want it really badly now too!! The vibrato pebbled leather looks so luxurious and durable. I definitely think you should keep the Balenciaga City bag. I also think you should keep the Celine Micro luggage if possible. Both the Balenciaga City and Celine Luggage bags are true classics, and such practical bags. Please don't get rid of either


----------



## lms910

Miss World said:


> Oh my so beautiful!! Congratulations  The photos are making me want it really badly now too!! The vibrato pebbled leather looks so luxurious and durable. I definitely think you should keep the Balenciaga City bag. I also think you should keep the Celine Micro luggage if possible. Both the Balenciaga City and Celine Luggage bags are true classics, and such practical bags. Please don't get rid of either



Im not  made a newer post above. Thanks for your sweet comments!!! Also here are both of them side by side. So many yummy pebbles!
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3438378


----------



## traveler727

Great new option with more durable leather!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Im not  made a newer post above. Thanks for your sweet comments!!! Also here are both of them side by side. So many yummy pebbles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438377
> 
> View attachment 3438378



Absolutely amazing! Would you say the leather is similar to the Celine drummed/pebbled leather?

Does it fit a lot??


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> Absolutely amazing! Would you say the leather is similar to the Celine drummed/pebbled leather?
> 
> Does it fit a lot??



Yes very similar leather! And fits a ton! Today I carried an iphone, Hermes Bastia for keys, Hermes Calvi, long Gucci blooms wallet, Celine sunnies in soft case, water bottle, a diaper (was babysitting my nephew!), and was able to fit an H&M top I bought while shopping.


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Yes very similar leather! And fits a ton! Today I carried an iphone, Hermes Bastia for keys, Hermes Calvi, long Gucci blooms wallet, Celine sunnies in soft case, water bottle, a diaper (was babysitting my nephew!), and was able to fit an H&M top I bought while shopping.



Oh my haha I need to just buy it!!!!! Ahhhh!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Speedy delivery AND much cheaper than US prices! Love that they always have coupon codes too. I used my "welcome" offer so got 10% off bringing the price of the bag plus shipping to $1263!



I need it. Hahahahaha! How do you get the welcome code?


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> I need it. Hahahahaha! How do you get the welcome code?



Just type "welcome" at checkout i think! You may need to sign up for their emails first as well.


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> I need it. Hahahahaha! How do you get the welcome code?



Also tanya, they sell Celine bags too at KILLER prices. The selection is very limited but they are constantly getting new pieces. You have to ask for access for those! Just send an email in the contact us section I believe.


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Also tanya, they sell Celine bags too at KILLER prices. The selection is very limited but they are constantly getting new pieces. You have to ask for access for those! Just send an email in the contact us section I believe.



AHHHHHHH! This is amazing. Why are their prices so good!?!?! There's no catch? 

Thank you for everything


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> AHHHHHHH! This is amazing. Why are their prices so good!?!?! There's no catch?
> 
> Thank you for everything



No catch! They are european prices and they deduct VAT for you. They are definitely legit as I was just in Europe and stocked up on designer goodies!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Also tanya, they sell Celine bags too at KILLER prices. The selection is very limited but they are constantly getting new pieces. You have to ask for access for those! Just send an email in the contact us section I believe.



I just emailed them about the Celine! Hehe!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lms910 said:


> No catch! They are european prices and they deduct VAT for you. They are definitely legit as I was just in Europe and stocked up on designer goodies!



I ordered my bag Thursday last week and expecting delivery of it tomorrow! From France to US is super fast. I'm very excited. Will post pics of the canard ASAP!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't wait to see them! Please let us know what the color looks like to you IRL. Because I like the pic where it looks darker but the other pic in the thread makes it look way lighter.  And let us know if it has a green undertone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## babyfacedevil

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I ordered my bag Thursday last week and expecting delivery of it tomorrow! From France to US is super fast. I'm very excited. Will post pics of the canard ASAP!



I'm excited too!! I personally hope it is close to a denim color


----------



## lms910

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I ordered my bag Thursday last week and expecting delivery of it tomorrow! From France to US is super fast. I'm very excited. Will post pics of the canard ASAP!



How exciting!! Modeling pics too please!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


----------



## lesAdrets

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


Holy cow—incredible bal chameleon! She's bloody gorgeous  Congratulations!


----------



## lms910

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️



Yay!!! I spy the DF tag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


B-E-A-U-Tiful!!!!!!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lesAdrets said:


> Holy cow—incredible bal chameleon! She's bloody gorgeous  Congratulations!





lms910 said:


> Yay!!! I spy the DF tag!!!





ksuromax said:


> B-E-A-U-Tiful!!!!!!!



Thx girls! I love this bag! and the leather is everything you all said it was! Only wish it was the small city size (prob will come out at some point in this leather) but it is slouchy already and the perfect color.


----------



## ksuromax

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thx girls! I love this bag! and the leather is everything you all said it was! Only wish it was the small city size (prob will come out at some point in this leather) but it is slouchy already and the perfect color.


We have them here (in Dubai) both, big and small, in my humble opinion, this leather falls under the principle the more, the better  mini is cute, but i personally prefer big/classic size, if i didn't get my chevre/iridescent baby, i would have got one like yours, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Xolissaa

Need a new everyday bag... Loving the leather..!! Considering getting the small black city in the vibrato leather on DF.. What do u guys think? The city bag might be too long for me 5'0... Will the small city be ok?


----------



## ksuromax

Xolissaa said:


> Need a new everyday bag... Loving the leather..!! Considering getting the small black city in the vibrato leather on DF.. What do u guys think? The city bag might be too long for me 5'0... Will the small city be ok?


Depends on how much you carry with you... 
Actually it only looks big, in fact it's not, it's only 38 cm across


----------



## Xolissaa

Small city or city... Decisions decisions [emoji28]


----------



## muchstuff

Xolissaa said:


> Need a new everyday bag... Loving the leather..!! Considering getting the small black city in the vibrato leather on DF.. What do u guys think? The city bag might be too long for me 5'0... Will the small city be ok?


I'm 5'1" and I don't find the city too long. It will feel like it at first possibly, but once it starts to slouch the length changes and it's much easier to carry IMHO!


----------



## Dextersmom

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️



Congrats!!!  She is a real beauty!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hi all, I'm brand new to this forum, and to the world of Bal bags, too. I've been coveting them for a while but have hesitated in getting one because although I'm a fan of the shape and style I'm not sure I wanted a lambskin bag due to all the revues I've seen about durability. I loved the ME but it felt a bit heavy to me. And then I saw the Vibrato classic City, and BOOM! I think this is the bag I've been waiting for. I love all of the mod shots and bag pics, and I love it in both the black AND the blue calf pebble (I like how the blue changes depending on the light). Question for all of you experienced bal gals: Should my first Bal bag be black, or should I go for color? I would be carrying it to work on almost a daily basis and would consider it my "workhorse" bag for just about any occasion.  I actually don't currently own a black bag (I guess like color) and am wondering if I should go for it in classic, elegant black. Would love to see more pics of both colors "in action." What do you think? Thanks also for the DF recommendation -- so great to know about!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new to this forum, and to the world of Bal bags, too. I've been coveting them for a while but have hesitated in getting one because although I'm a fan of the shape and style I'm not sure I wanted a lambskin bag due to all the revues I've seen about durability. I loved the ME but it felt a bit heavy to me. And then I saw the Vibrato classic City, and BOOM! I think this is the bag I've been waiting for. I love all of the mod shots and bag pics, and I love it in both the black AND the blue calf pebble (I like how the blue changes depending on the light). Question for all of you experienced bal gals: Should my first Bal bag be black, or should I go for color? I would be carrying it to work on almost a daily basis and would consider it my "workhorse" bag for just about any occasion.  I actually don't currently own a black bag (I guess like color) and am wondering if I should go for it in classic, elegant black. Would love to see more pics of both colors "in action." What do you think? Thanks also for the DF recommendation -- so great to know about!



Hi and welcome...it would depend on your personal taste and wardrobe of course but black is classic and goes with everything. But go with what makes you happiest, black is always available while other colours are seasonal. (Of course vibrato may not always be available...oh dear, I'm no help)...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome...it would depend on your personal taste and wardrobe of course but black is classic and goes with everything. But go with what makes you happiest, black is always available while other colours are seasonal. (Of course vibrato may not always be available...oh dear, I'm no help)...


Thanks muchstuff.  I've wondered about doing a color because as you say black is always available in the Bals.  But again... like you said, vibrato might not always be available either.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks muchstuff.  I've wondered about doing a color because as you say black is always available in the Bals.  But again... like you said, vibrato might not always be available either.


Tough call for sure...I wonder if there's any intel on whether or not vibrato is seasonal? CeeJay? Do you know?


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for posting the pics it really looks like a color chameleon! I hope to see it IRL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Emma6

muchstuff said:


> Tough call for sure...I wonder if there's any intel on whether or not vibrato is seasonal? CeeJay? Do you know?



I hope they will be seasonal! [emoji4]


----------



## JoeyLouis

Is the grained calfskin more lightweight than goatskin? Just wondering why one would pick it over goatskin (durable). Different grain?


----------



## muchstuff

Emma6 said:


> I hope they will be seasonal! [emoji4]


Sorry, just to clarify, seasonal meaning that they may only be available for a specific season. But I suppose it all depends on sales...


----------



## ksuromax

JoeyLouis said:


> Is the grained calfskin more lightweight than goatskin? Just wondering why one would pick it over goatskin (durable). Different grain?


Yes, in this particular case Vibrato calf is lighter than current goat, not by much, but still....
IMO it feels very close to Mulberry spongy leather (it's also calfskin)


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks muchstuff.  I've wondered about doing a color because as you say black is always available in the Bals.  But again... like you said, vibrato might not always be available either.


it's always safer to start with classics, imo
Black is black, it's easy to match, it goes with ANY shoes, it's easy in use (even if you get first signs of wear you can do touch-up by a black leather cream and keep in looking 'like-new' for long time) but for some people colour can be as good as black, if you wear mainly white, grey and jeans then go for blue, it will work perfectly, good luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new to this forum, and to the world of Bal bags, too. I've been coveting them for a while but have hesitated in getting one because although I'm a fan of the shape and style I'm not sure I wanted a lambskin bag due to all the revues I've seen about durability. I loved the ME but it felt a bit heavy to me. And then I saw the Vibrato classic City, and BOOM! I think this is the bag I've been waiting for. I love all of the mod shots and bag pics, and I love it in both the black AND the blue calf pebble (I like how the blue changes depending on the light). Question for all of you experienced bal gals: Should my first Bal bag be black, or should I go for color? I would be carrying it to work on almost a daily basis and would consider it my "workhorse" bag for just about any occasion.  I actually don't currently own a black bag (I guess like color) and am wondering if I should go for it in classic, elegant black. Would love to see more pics of both colors "in action." What do you think? Thanks also for the DF recommendation -- so great to know about!


It's great that you have so many other colorful bags & if this would be your first Bal, you certainly can not go wrong with classic black in the new vibrato leather. The blue is also gorgeous & quite versatile for wardrobe options. In my humble opinion, if you do not have a black bag, a black Bal is the way to go! Good luck!


----------



## StefaniJoy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️



omg that's a gorgeous blue!! Enjoy her....looks like a very special bag [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## solitudelove

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


It's beautiful!!!!! The leather looks great!


----------



## Taimi

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


This is so gorgeous!  Congratulations! It's definitely a chameleon colour so no wonder it looks so different in different pics.


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous! COngrats on your new buy 





cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️


----------



## lms910

ksuromax said:


> it's always safer to start with classics, imo
> Black is black, it's easy to match, it goes with ANY shoes, it's easy in use (even if you get first signs of wear you can do touch-up by a black leather cream and keep in looking 'like-new' for long time) but for some people colour can be as good as black, if you wear mainly white, grey and jeans then go for blue, it will work perfectly, good luck deciding!



I'm a neutral bag kind of gal (and biased bc I bought the black)... Go for the black!  Also I love how this thread has really picked up since my reveal from DF .


----------



## hb925

I haven't been to the Bal forum in w long time and just had to stop by and take a peep. This pebbled leather is gorgeous! Makes me want to get another city. Can someone do some mod shots? I'm curious how slouchy the bag is on or if it's a bit more structured. Thanks!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Here's a couple of bad selfies like my fluffy ugg slippers? Lol 
Also noticed that the shoulder strap (maybe because it's pebbly) doesn't slip off quite as much? As smooth bal bags. The leather is kind of spongy. 
It's slouchy but still structured. HTH


----------



## muchstuff

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Here's a couple of bad selfies like my fluffy ugg slippers? Lol
> Also noticed that the shoulder strap (maybe because it's pebbly) doesn't slip off quite as much? As smooth bal bags. The leather is kind of spongy.
> It's slouchy but still structured. HTH
> View attachment 3442241
> View attachment 3442242
> View attachment 3442244
> View attachment 3442245


Beautiful bag, can't wait to see these bags after six months of use, it'll be interesting to see how the leather changes...


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful bag, can't wait to see these bags after six months of use, it'll be interesting to see how the leather changes...



Thanks! I agree about becoming better with age, I have a large Chloe Marcie tan bag that became better with use! Similar pebbly leather.


----------



## muchstuff

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thanks! I agree about becoming better with age, I have a large Chloe Marcie tan bag that became better with use! Similar pebbly leather.


I really love the Marcie...one day...


----------



## Kendie26

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Here's a couple of bad selfies like my fluffy ugg slippers? Lol
> Also noticed that the shoulder strap (maybe because it's pebbly) doesn't slip off quite as much? As smooth bal bags. The leather is kind of spongy.
> It's slouchy but still structured. HTH
> View attachment 3442241
> View attachment 3442242
> View attachment 3442244
> View attachment 3442245


Looks so amazing & I LOVE this color! COngrats!!


----------



## Kimbashop

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Here's a couple of bad selfies like my fluffy ugg slippers? Lol
> Also noticed that the shoulder strap (maybe because it's pebbly) doesn't slip off quite as much? As smooth bal bags. The leather is kind of spongy.
> It's slouchy but still structured. HTH
> View attachment 3442241
> View attachment 3442242
> View attachment 3442244
> View attachment 3442245


gorgeous! I love the closeup of the pebbled leather. I'm thinking I'm going with vibrato black (thanks to all of your input on my first bal bag purchase) , but I do seriously love this blue!


----------



## lovesnow

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Here's a couple of bad selfies like my fluffy ugg slippers? Lol
> Also noticed that the shoulder strap (maybe because it's pebbly) doesn't slip off quite as much? As smooth bal bags. The leather is kind of spongy.
> It's slouchy but still structured. HTH
> View attachment 3442241
> View attachment 3442242
> View attachment 3442244
> View attachment 3442245


 wow beautiful bag! I would love to get one too! how is the weight compared to ME? Hope it is a lo lighter


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful bag, can't wait to see these bags after six months of use, it'll be interesting to see how the leather changes...





muchstuff said:


> I really love the Marcie...one day...





Kendie26 said:


> Looks so amazing & I LOVE this color! COngrats!!





Kimbashop said:


> gorgeous! I love the closeup of the pebbled leather. I'm thinking I'm going with vibrato black (thanks to all of your input on my first bal bag purchase) , but I do seriously love this blue!





lovesnow said:


> wow beautiful bag! I would love to get one too! how is the weight compared to ME? Hope it is a lo lighter



Thanks so much everyone! Yes Lovesnow, the bag is lighter (thankfully) than my ME city bag. I really love the slouchiness, yet structure of this pebbly and the matte look is so nice. In a few weeks I will repost pics to show how the leather has broken in. I feel that it will get better with age.


----------



## bunnybaby201

How heavy is the new leather? Looks very nice. lm still in love with my Celine mini luggage in drummed leather but I also love my Balenciaga classic city, because its more practical and a  lightweight shoulderbag.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

bunnybaby201 said:


> How heavy is the new leather? Looks very nice. lm still in love with my Celine mini luggage in drummed leather but I also love my Balenciaga classic city, because its more practical and a  lightweight shoulderbag.


yes the bag is about the weight of a reg classic city bag, less weight than ME bags


----------



## bunnybaby201

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> yes the bag is about the weight of a reg classic city bag, less weight than ME bags


Thanks [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## peachyapple

Your bag looks great!! I would stare at it all day at work


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> it's always safer to start with classics, imo
> Black is black, it's easy to match, it goes with ANY shoes, it's easy in use (even if you get first signs of wear you can do touch-up by a black leather cream and keep in looking 'like-new' for long time) but for some people colour can be as good as black, if you wear mainly white, grey and jeans then go for blue, it will work perfectly, good luck deciding!





Kendie26 said:


> It's great that you have so many other colorful bags & if this would be your first Bal, you certainly can not go wrong with classic black in the new vibrato leather. The blue is also gorgeous & quite versatile for wardrobe options. In my humble opinion, if you do not have a black bag, a black Bal is the way to go! Good luck!





lms910 said:


> I'm a neutral bag kind of gal (and biased bc I bought the black)... Go for the black!  Also I love how this thread has really picked up since my reveal from DF .




YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.


----------



## Kendie26

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.


DROP DEAD BEAUTIFUL & PERFECT....I die right now.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.


She is amazing!!! 
You've done a great choice, it's unsurpassed classics and a work-horse in one, wish you to enjoy it for many years!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



This bag looks amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



OMG.....it is stunning!!  Congrats on your beautiful choice!


----------



## lms910

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



Bag twins!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!  DF is freakin awesome. I just picked up a Celine Trio (black!!) for $700!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



Wow, absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



Congrats! Black is stunning! My blue one keeps getting softer and slouchier but no shine at all (must be the color diff) very matte indeed.


----------



## Kimbashop

lms910 said:


> Bag twins!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!  DF is freakin awesome. I just picked up a Celine Trio (black!!) for $700!


The trio is a gorgeous bag! Have fun with it! and post pics of your vibrato in action. Your are right. DF is freakin awesome. I'm definitely going to be visiting that site again.


----------



## Kimbashop

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Congrats! Black is stunning! My blue one keeps getting softer and slouchier but no shine at all (must be the color diff) very matte indeed.


So loving the blue color and keeping my eye on it. Looking forward to seeing more of your pics. I'm not sure how much the matte texture will change over time (I posted that I noticed a little bit of change). I'm thinking of some other pebbled bags I own (a Marc by Marc Jacobs) that have picked up a beautiful sheen over time as it has soften and gotten buffed by touch, clothing, etc. I'll post pics in about a month. I'll be carrying this bal with me everywhere. And now that I have one, I see how people want to collect them.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> She is amazing!!!
> You've done a great choice, it's unsurpassed classics and a work-horse in one, wish you to enjoy it for many years!!


Thanks ksuromax. Definitely a great work bag -- it fits all of my essentials really well,  offers just a bit of structure, and is as light as the lambskin, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Taimi

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



Congrats on your new beauty! It's just gorgeous! I love the new vibrato leather.


----------



## campfire

Kimbashop said:


> YOU GUYS!!! My Vibrato is here! I ordered her from the DF website and she shipped in 3 days. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice on my first Bal. I went with black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451949
> View attachment 3451951
> View attachment 3451953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty. For those interested, the bag is very matte and a bit structured from the type of leather (grained calfskin) but after just 2 days of wearing it is starting to shine a bit more and get softer and slouchier. Here are some bag pics. Mod shots to follow.



So gorgeous!! I can't wait to see the mid shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## yuanyuan57

Thanks to the reco here I also picked up a vibrato black small city from DF. What a great deal! Here's a modeling shot on my godson.


----------



## Kimbashop

yuanyuan57 said:


> Thanks to the reco here I also picked up a vibrato black small city from DF. What a great deal! Here's a modeling shot on my godson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453209


YAY!!! You will love it, I'm sure. it looks like your godson already does. Mine has definitely gotten slouchier and softer over the past few days. I'm so looking forward to seeing how the leather changes over time.


----------



## babyfacedevil

https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20238/item/115748DQ0124610?src=search&qry=balenciaga

https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20238/item/115748DQ0121000?src=search&qry=balenciaga

Even reebonz has it now!


----------



## pixiejenna

yuanyuan57 said:


> Thanks to the reco here I also picked up a vibrato black small city from DF. What a great deal! Here's a modeling shot on my godson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453209


It's beautiful I'm jelly! I saw it on df but it was already sold out. I might have gotten it even though I l'm waiting on a ME black town lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tanya1729

I waited to long and I don't see it on DF anymore [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Kimbashop

tanya1729 said:


> I waited to long and I don't see it on DF anymore [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


Tanya1729, try this link: https://www.lyst.com/bags/balenciag...on=search-product&product_overlay_uid=AMFRHTD


----------



## inmypocket1

tanya1729 said:


> Does Saks carry bal? I want this bag for my birthday in September but not sure where to get it!



SAKS in Miami carry Balenciaga


----------



## niffles

I got mine 2 weeks ago at Nordstroms in store! My bag guy had it in the back and wasn't even on display on the floor. You might have to ask them directly!


----------



## Kendie26

If anyone is interested in red vibrato City I saw this yesterday at Neiman Marcus ( sorry pic seems little blurry) I know there are lots of red livers out there so thought y'all might like to see. It was on display at the King of Prussia, PA store.( I did not buy it.. Just posting pic)


----------



## tanya1729

niffles said:


> I got mine 2 weeks ago at Nordstroms in store! My bag guy had it in the back and wasn't even on display on the floor. You might have to ask them directly!



Nordstroms in US?? So they will start getting them in store that's great news!


----------



## niffles

tanya1729 said:


> Nordstroms in US?? So they will start getting them in store that's great news!



Yes nordstroms in the US


----------



## chowlover2

tanya1729 said:


> Nordstroms in US?? So they will start getting them in store that's great news!



Only certain Nordstroms carry Bals. I have a SA who works at the one  in the Mall of America and have ordered from him. Since 2012 he's gotten me stuff. I know Nordstroms in Texas and Seattle also carry them. I live near the Nordstrom in King of Prussia Pa, but they don't have them there.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kendie26 said:


> If anyone is interested in red vibrato City I saw this yesterday at Neiman Marcus ( sorry pic seems little blurry) I know there are lots of red livers out there so thought y'all might like to see. It was on display at the King of Prussia, PA store.( I did not buy it.. Just posting pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454234



Love that silver against the red. Very tempting.


----------



## tanya1729

I'm going to Boston in the next few weeks and my dream would be to get this bag while I'm there! Does anyone have connections with an SA that sells bal in Boston?


----------



## pixiejenna

tanya1729 said:


> Nordstroms in US?? So they will start getting them in store that's great news!


Like others posted only select Nordies carry bal, I wanted to add to the list oregon locations  downtown Portland and Washington Square Mall locations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tanya1729

So its back on DF!!! But for some reason instead of clicking purchase i need to email them now? hope they get back to me soon!


----------



## tanya1729

DF needs to email me back I want to buy!!!!! Haha I wonder why I have to email now in order to purchase?


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> DF needs to email me back I want to buy!!!!! Haha I wonder why I have to email now in order to purchase?



Thats strange! I know you initally have to set up an account...


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Thats strange! I know you initally have to set up an account...



I know isn't that weird! I set up an account I'll make sure I'm logged in, but before my account I was able to see the purchase button!!


----------



## dreamie

The purchase button is now back on DF. Just ordered the black classic !! Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## dreamie

By the way, I was in Venice last weekend and the boutique said the vibrato is not sold through the balenciaga boutiques as none of the boutiques in Italy have it. Most likely it's only available at retailers or online. She wrote down the name of the bag as Classic Palladium Vibrato Veau Grainee


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Thats strange! I know you initally have to set up an account...



How is the packaging through DF? Do you get a box and dustbag? all the usual?


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> How is the packaging through DF? Do you get a box and dustbag? all the usual?



Yes! The packaging is spot on. My celine and balenciaga came in a DF bag, then smaller box for the celine, dustbag for both!


----------



## Kimbashop

tanya1729 said:


> How is the packaging through DF? Do you get a box and dustbag? all the usual?





lms910 said:


> Yes! The packaging is spot on. My celine and balenciaga came in a DF bag, then smaller box for the celine, dustbag for both!



My bag came with the dust bag and DF bag. Bal was wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Kimbashop

Hi all, I'm posting some mod shots of my Vibrato City. Here are some things I've noticed:
1. I have worn the bag every single day since I got her and the leather is wearing very well. It is getting softer and slouchier. The quality of the grained calf is amazing. While it is matte (as opposed to shiny lambskin), it is developing a bit of sheen to it from being touched so often. The black color is really deep and very saturated.
2. While there has been much talk about the leather in this thread, I want to point out the hardware, which is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. It is palladium, which is a bright silvery white metal related to the platinum family (but softer than platinum) and is non-tarnishing. It really stands out against the pebbled leather. I hope the pictures capture that. I have been very happy with the bag so far, and it is definitely inspiring a desire in me to collect more bals (I'm looking for oldie firsts now). 
3. If you need a hard-wearing bag for work or serious hardcore weekends , I think this bag makes an excellent choice.


----------



## aksaiyo

dreamie said:


> The purchase button is now back on DF. Just ordered the black classic !! Can't wait to receive it.


Yay! Thanks so much for the update! I just clicked order too! Was planning to wait until the end of this month but that "contact us" buttom freaked me out so much, I'm just going to order first and save it until October to use.


----------



## aksaiyo

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm posting some mod shots of my Vibrato City. Here are some things I've noticed:
> 1. I have worn the bag every single day since I got her and the leather is wearing very well. It is getting softer and slouchier. The quality of the grained calf is amazing. While it is matte (as opposed to shiny lambskin), it is developing a bit of sheen to it from being touched so often. The black color is really deep and very saturated.
> 2. While there has been much talk about the leather in this thread, I want to point out the hardware, which is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. It is palladium, which is a bright silvery white metal related to the platinum family (but softer than platinum) and is non-tarnishing. It really stands out against the pebbled leather. I hope the pictures capture that. I have been very happy with the bag so far, and it is definitely inspiring a desire in me to collect more bals (I'm looking for oldie firsts now).
> 3. If you need a hard-wearing bag for work or serious hardcore weekends , I think this bag makes an excellent choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460718
> View attachment 3460720


Thank you for the modelling pics! Mmmmmmm I love the way your bag slouches! Can't wait for mine to arrive and start getting soft and slouchy as well!


----------



## Kimbashop

aksaiyo said:


> Thank you for the modelling pics! Mmmmmmm I love the way your bag slouches! Can't wait for mine to arrive and start getting soft and slouchy as well!


Thanks! I know. I should mention that the bag is still pretty full in that slouch shot, so it actually squishes more when I have less stuff in it. 

Also, just generally speaking and as someone brand new to the Bals, I cannot believe how perfect the City size is -- for me, anyway. I can see and reach everything at a glance.

Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## alla.miss

Thanks for sharing Kimbashop! Great pics! And great slouching 
I wonder, if this bag will come in some interesting gray with gold hw.. or a black with gold hw.
anyone seen these combos?


----------



## tanya1729

My birthday was yesterday and when I went to order the contact us button was there UGH WAITING AGAIN. 

SO Stunning thanks for sharing pics!!


----------



## alla.miss

tanya1729 said:


> My birthday was yesterday and when I went to order the contact us button was there UGH WAITING AGAIN.
> 
> SO Stunning thanks for sharing pics!!



I think they just got sold out!


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> My birthday was yesterday and when I went to order the contact us button was there UGH WAITING AGAIN.
> 
> SO Stunning thanks for sharing pics!!



I think they did sell out  Happy belated!! Mine is Saturday!!!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> I think they did sell out  Happy belated!! Mine is Saturday!!!



I keep refreshing hoping for a restock haha!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ September babies!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

alla.miss said:


> Thanks for sharing Kimbashop! Great pics! And great slouching
> I wonder, if this bag will come in some interesting gray with gold hw.. or a black with gold hw.
> anyone seen these combos?


Grey would be gorgeous, as would GHW. The only colors I've seen to date are the black, canard, and red.


----------



## KK39

alla.miss said:


> I think they just got sold out!


Sold out already?! Damn


----------



## Kimbashop

alla.miss said:


> Thanks for sharing Kimbashop! Great pics! And great slouching
> I wonder, if this bag will come in some interesting gray with gold hw.. or a black with gold hw.
> anyone seen these combos?


Grey would be gorgeous, as would GHW. The only colors I've seen to date are the black, canard, and red. 


tanya1729 said:


> My birthday was yesterday and when I went to order the contact us button was there UGH WAITING AGAIN.
> 
> SO Stunning thanks for sharing pics!!


Oh NO! There are other sites that seem to have the black and the red. I haven't seen the canard pop up too much  I've seen the bags on Lyst.com,  and also on Mytheresa.


----------



## KK39

Kimbashop said:


> Grey would be gorgeous, as would GHW. The only colors I've seen to date are the black, canard, and red.
> 
> Oh NO! There are other sites that seem to have the black and the red. I haven't seen the canard pop up too much  I've seen the bags on Lyst.com,  and also on Mytheresa.


thank you for the info!


----------



## aksaiyo

tanya1729 said:


> My birthday was yesterday and when I went to order the contact us button was there UGH WAITING AGAIN.
> 
> SO Stunning thanks for sharing pics!!



Happy Birthday!!

Hopefully they'll restock soon! Even though mytheresa etc may have it, I suspect DF may have the better price.


----------



## tanya1729

aksaiyo said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Hopefully they'll restock soon! Even though mytheresa etc may have it, I suspect DF may have the better price.



Yes DF has the better price for sure!!! And with that price, I plan on splurging and getting a YSL college bag too hehehe!

It's been a very rough year and I am treating myself! I keep refreshing looking for restock!

Thank you for the happy birthday wishes!!


----------



## ksuromax

tanya1729 said:


> Yes DF has the better price for sure!!! And with that price, I plan on splurging and getting a YSL college bag too hehehe!
> 
> It's been a very rough year and I am treating myself! I keep refreshing looking for restock!
> 
> Thank you for the happy birthday wishes!!


Happy (belated?) Birthday!!! Hope it's been a good one


----------



## tanya1729

ksuromax said:


> Happy (belated?) Birthday!!! Hope it's been a good one



Thank you!!!!!!! It was amazing so far! Thanks so much


----------



## aksaiyo

My bag arrived!!! So beautiful and I did email CS to ask them to put an even lower amount on the customs form because we have a lower limit where we live (roughly $100). CS was super kind and responded in a day to let me know they've let the shopping department know. 

It arrived in three days via UPS (I selected UPS standard shipping for 55 euros) and was flawlessly well packaged. 








Bag also came stuffed! No creases in the back! My local Bal boutique was not this careful with their storage, the metallic edge I bought last year was given to me folded. 





It arrived this morning and I snuck home at lunch to pick it up! The leather is ridiculously beautiful, does not feel thin yet is light. It is soft and only slightly spongy to me, not super light and weirdly spongy like I was afraid it could be. Bal has outdone itself, hopefully the vibrato leather catches on and more variations on color, hardware, and design will be available!
(Bag here is empty, and is still structured enough to stand on its own, but i will break it in eventually into a slouchy pool of soft leather)


----------



## dreamie

OMG It's beautiful!!! I ordered on Monday and it arrived on Thursday. Similarly requested for custom declaration of 200. I can only get to my box this weekend but so far I'm already loving it!


----------



## tanya1729

aksaiyo said:


> My bag arrived!!! So beautiful and I did email CS to ask them to put an even lower amount on the customs form because we have a lower limit where we live (roughly $100). CS was super kind and responded in a day to let me know they've let the shopping department know.
> 
> It arrived in three days via UPS (I selected UPS standard shipping for 55 euros) and was flawlessly well packaged.
> 
> View attachment 3462257
> 
> View attachment 3462258
> 
> View attachment 3462259
> 
> 
> Bag also came stuffed! No creases in the back! My local Bal boutique was not this careful with their storage, the metallic edge I bought last year was given to me folded.
> View attachment 3462266
> 
> View attachment 3462267
> 
> 
> It arrived this morning and I snuck home at lunch to pick it up! The leather is ridiculously beautiful, does not feel thin yet is light. It is soft and only slightly spongy to me, not super light and weirdly spongy like I was afraid it could be. Bal has outdone itself, hopefully the vibrato leather catches on and more variations on color, hardware, and design will be available!
> (Bag here is empty, and is still structured enough to stand on its own, but i will break it in eventually into a slouchy pool of soft leather)
> View attachment 3462263
> 
> View attachment 3462264



CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## alla.miss

aksaiyo said:


> My bag arrived!!! So beautiful and I did email CS to ask them to put an even lower amount on the customs form because we have a lower limit where we live (roughly $100). CS was super kind and responded in a day to let me know they've let the shopping department know.
> 
> It arrived in three days via UPS (I selected UPS standard shipping for 55 euros) and was flawlessly well packaged.
> 
> View attachment 3462257
> 
> View attachment 3462258
> 
> View attachment 3462259
> 
> 
> Bag also came stuffed! No creases in the back! My local Bal boutique was not this careful with their storage, the metallic edge I bought last year was given to me folded.
> View attachment 3462266
> 
> View attachment 3462267
> 
> 
> It arrived this morning and I snuck home at lunch to pick it up! The leather is ridiculously beautiful, does not feel thin yet is light. It is soft and only slightly spongy to me, not super light and weirdly spongy like I was afraid it could be. Bal has outdone itself, hopefully the vibrato leather catches on and more variations on color, hardware, and design will be available!
> (Bag here is empty, and is still structured enough to stand on its own, but i will break it in eventually into a slouchy pool of soft leather)
> View attachment 3462263
> 
> View attachment 3462264



So cooool! So you snatched it! Well done))


----------



## aksaiyo

dreamie said:


> OMG It's beautiful!!! I ordered on Monday and it arrived on Thursday. Similarly requested for custom declaration of 200. I can only get to my box this weekend but so far I'm already loving it!



Thanks! You'll be blown away by its awesomeness! I have promised myself I can only use it after I survive this month at work, but I will still pet and admire it everyday until then! 



tanya1729 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Absolutely STUNNING!



Thank you! I have been pining for a pebbled leather Bal for over a year! At first I tried to hunt down the Hamilton city (impossible! I did find a black first), but I'm so glad this came along!!



alla.miss said:


> So cooool! So you snatched it! Well done))



Thanks! I was coming on here to complain about the contact us button too, but then someone updated to say it was available so I had to snatch it! I'm super thankful to this thread for introducing me to this awesome bag and Department Feminin.

PSA: random info, but the inside pocket zipper has short tassel, like the metallic edge bags.


----------



## tanya1729

I don't want to wait anymore wah! Should I just buy from my Teresa? does anyone have experience with this?

I keep checking for restock on DF!


----------



## aksaiyo

tanya1729 said:


> I don't want to wait anymore wah! Should I just buy from my Teresa? does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I keep checking for restock on DF!



I saw it yesterday on Reebonz! At least there is some kind of discount if not as much as DF!


----------



## Kimbashop

aksaiyo said:


> I saw it yesterday on Reebonz! At least there is some kind of discount if not as much as DF!
> View attachment 3463072





tanya1729 said:


> I don't want to wait anymore wah! Should I just buy from my Teresa? does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I keep checking for restock on DF!


I saw it on HG bags. It looks like they have restocked in black, blue and red, and they might offer a discount on it (they are running discounts on some bags right now)


----------



## Kimbashop

aksaiyo said:


> My bag arrived!!! So beautiful and I did email CS to ask them to put an even lower amount on the customs form because we have a lower limit where we live (roughly $100). CS was super kind and responded in a day to let me know they've let the shopping department know.
> 
> It arrived in three days via UPS (I selected UPS standard shipping for 55 euros) and was flawlessly well packaged.
> 
> View attachment 3462257
> 
> View attachment 3462258
> 
> View attachment 3462259
> 
> 
> Bag also came stuffed! No creases in the back! My local Bal boutique was not this careful with their storage, the metallic edge I bought last year was given to me folded.
> View attachment 3462266
> 
> View attachment 3462267
> 
> 
> It arrived this morning and I snuck home at lunch to pick it up! The leather is ridiculously beautiful, does not feel thin yet is light. It is soft and only slightly spongy to me, not super light and weirdly spongy like I was afraid it could be. Bal has outdone itself, hopefully the vibrato leather catches on and more variations on color, hardware, and design will be available!
> (Bag here is empty, and is still structured enough to stand on its own, but i will break it in eventually into a slouchy pool of soft leather)
> View attachment 3462263
> 
> View attachment 3462264


Bag sisters! Congrats! I agree, the leather quality is so amazing.  Have fun wearing it out.


----------



## pixiejenna

For those of you who have it, how does the hardware look? Is it shiny because it looks slightly matte in the pictures. It doesn't look as shiny as the new gold/silver rh or the me hardware.


----------



## aksaiyo

Kimbashop said:


> Bag sisters! Congrats! I agree, the leather quality is so amazing.  Have fun wearing it out.



Thank you dear! I have to wait until October to officially take it out but I'm not sure I can resist that long anymore [emoji16]



pixiejenna said:


> For those of you who have it, how does the hardware look? Is it shiny because it looks slightly matte in the pictures. It doesn't look as shiny as the new gold/silver rh or the me hardware.



It is shiny to me, I have the Hamilton first which (matte gold hardware) and this is definitely way shinier.


----------



## Kimbashop

pixiejenna said:


> For those of you who have it, how does the hardware look? Is it shiny because it looks slightly matte in the pictures. It doesn't look as shiny as the new gold/silver rh or the me hardware.



It is definitely shiny. The palladium is bright silvery white.


----------



## Kimbashop

tanya1729 said:


> I don't want to wait anymore wah! Should I just buy from my Teresa? does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I keep checking for restock on DF!


I saw that HG bags restocked it in black, red and blue, and I think they are offering discounts right now (you have to sign up for their website to get the discount codes).


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kimbashop said:


> I saw that HG bags restocked it in black, red and blue, and I think they are offering discounts right now (you have to sign up for their website to get the discount codes).



I just checked for the Black and didn't see it on HG bags.  You saw the Black Vibrato on their site recently?


----------



## pixiejenna

aksaiyo said:


> Thank you dear! I have to wait until October to officially take it out but I'm not sure I can resist that long anymore [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> It is shiny to me, I have the Hamilton first which (matte gold hardware) and this is definitely way shinier.





Kimbashop said:


> It is definitely shiny. The palladium is bright silvery white.



Thanks you guys. I'm seriously drooling over it.


----------



## Kimbashop

StefaniJoy said:


> I just checked for the Black and didn't see it on HG bags.  You saw the Black Vibrato on their site recently?


I just checked and now it seems to be gone. That was fast -- it was there a few days agao when I got the email update that they had received the Vibratos. I do still see the bleu canard and red, though.


----------



## babyfacedevil

What's the difference between these 2? seems to look different on the photos but both are calfskin bleu canard?

https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20425/item/115748DQ0I24610?src=search&qry=balenciaga
https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20425/item/115748DQ0124610?src=search&qry=balenciaga



the small city in bleu canard!
https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20425/item/431621DQ0124610?src=search&qry=balenciaga

the mini city in bleu canard!
https://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t20425/item/300295DQ0124610?src=search&qry=balenciaga


(disclaimer: i do not work for reebonz , just happens that they carry a lot of the vibrato collection)


----------



## BPC

Brand new Saks opened up right near me, not the outlet.  Hubs was there tonight and took pics of their Bals asking me which I wanted for my B-day. I had to cancel my order with ****** last month due to unforeseen events (no longer working), so my DH is stepping up to support my addiction..lol.


----------



## tanya1729

BPC said:


> Brand new Saks opened up right near me, not the outlet.  Hubs was there tonight and took pics of their Bals asking me which I wanted for my B-day. I had to cancel my order with ****** last month due to unforeseen events (no longer working), so my DH is stepping up to support my addiction..lol.
> 
> View attachment 3465991
> View attachment 3465992



Oh my gosh!!! They have vibrato???? What Saks is this!?


----------



## BPC

tanya1729 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! They have vibrato???? What Saks is this!?


Battery Park City in Manhattan @ Brookfield Place
They just opened a week or so ago.


----------



## tanya1729

BPC said:


> Battery Park City in Manhattan @ Brookfield Place
> They just opened a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466002



Ahhhhh so exciting congrats!!!

I'm starting to give up waiting for DF to restock, does anyone have a connection with an SA that has the vibrato bags I could purchase from over the phone? A connection would be a amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Brand new Saks opened up right near me, not the outlet.  Hubs was there tonight and took pics of their Bals asking me which I wanted for my B-day. I had to cancel my order with ****** last month due to unforeseen events (no longer working), so my DH is stepping up to support my addiction..lol.
> 
> View attachment 3465991
> View attachment 3465992


He's a keeper! What are you going to get?


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Brand new Saks opened up right near me, not the outlet.  Hubs was there tonight and took pics of their Bals asking me which I wanted for my B-day. I had to cancel my order with ****** last month due to unforeseen events (no longer working), so my DH is stepping up to support my addiction..lol.
> 
> View attachment 3465991
> View attachment 3465992


He's a keeper...what are you choosing?


----------



## BPC

He's an amazing person. 
I'm probably gonna choose the black vibrato. It's gonna be my fourth black city, but I figure why change a good thing? 
As you can tell, I'm very adventurous with my color choices


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> He's an amazing person.
> I'm probably gonna choose the black vibrato. It's gonna be my fourth black city, but I figure why change a good thing?
> As you can tell, I'm very adventurous with my color choices


Just bought my seventh black pre-loved Bal...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Just bought my seventh black pre-loved Bal...


hahaha.. and I thought I was bad. I have a total of 5 black Bals right now. The black ones are the ones I use the most soooo..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> hahaha.. and I thought I was bad. I have a total of 5 black Bals right now. The black ones are the ones I use the most soooo..


Out of the group of Bals I currently have, I have two light colors (sahara and latte), one rouge theatre, one marine. Everything else is black, grey, shades of dark brown. I do actually enjoy carrying the other colours and am trying to branch out a bit, but it's always the black/neutrals I carry most!


----------



## tanya1729

FINALLY ORDERED MINE!!!!!
Ok so i emailed bal and they said

"We would like to inform you that the Veau Grana leather handbags will not be available on our Online Store or in our Balenciaga boutiques."

and to try one of the other authorized online retailers, i looked at NM and saks and NM had this bag that looked like vibrato but didnt say it was vibrato, so I sent the link to bal and asked and they said that it IS the vibrato bag!!!!! so i ordered it!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod190180207&cmCat=product

also though, i wonder why its not available on the online stores or boutique?


----------



## lms910

tanya1729 said:


> FINALLY ORDERED MINE!!!!!
> Ok so i emailed bal and they said
> 
> "We would like to inform you that the Veau Grana leather handbags will not be available on our Online Store or in our Balenciaga boutiques."
> 
> and to try one of the other authorized online retailers, i looked at NM and saks and NM had this bag that looked like vibrato but didnt say it was vibrato, so I sent the link to bal and asked and they said that it IS the vibrato bag!!!!! so i ordered it!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod190180207&cmCat=product
> 
> also though, i wonder why its not available on the online stores or boutique?



Yay congrats!! I have seen them at Neimans! Bag twins soon!


----------



## tanya1729

lms910 said:


> Yay congrats!! I have seen them at Neimans! Bag twins soon!



YAYYYYY can't wait [emoji173]️


----------



## Kat Madridista

I'm confused, so I hope someone could help me. How different is the "Vibrato" from the leather used on the Metallic Edge bags? Just looking at the photos, they look very similar.


----------



## muchstuff

Kat Madridista said:


> I'm confused, so I hope someone could help me. How different is the "Vibrato" from the leather used on the Metallic Edge bags? Just looking at the photos, they look very similar.


If you refer back to the first post in this thread, CeeJay says the Vibrato is grained calfskin. The metal edge is chevre.


----------



## tanya1729

Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING

And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!

If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!


----------



## aksaiyo

Kat Madridista said:


> I'm confused, so I hope someone could help me. How different is the "Vibrato" from the leather used on the Metallic Edge bags? Just looking at the photos, they look very similar.



I have both, the Vibrato is, like muchstuff said, grained calfskin. It's matte and thick, slightly "spongy" feeling, apparently some members think it is like the Mulberry spongy calfskin but I'm not familiar with Mulberry myself so I'm not sure.The metallic edge uses goatskin, which is also grain, but not in the same pattern. It has a shiny finish, and feels "chewy" to me. 

Pic: top is vibrato, bottom is metallic edge. These are the swatches that came with my two city bags:
View attachment 3468763


Hope this helps!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> He's an amazing person.
> I'm probably gonna choose the black vibrato. It's gonna be my fourth black city, but I figure why change a good thing?
> As you can tell, I'm very adventurous with my color choices


HA I love it! Thanks for all of your awesome pic posts! Your avatar always makes me smile big!


----------



## Kendie26

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 3467709
> 
> 
> Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING
> 
> And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!
> 
> If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is indeed special....


----------



## Breadnbrie

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 3467709
> 
> 
> Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING
> 
> And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!
> 
> If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!


I love the look of the vibrato leather!! Truly gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## tatayap

aksaiyo said:


> This just arrived earlier today!
> Black vibrato (pebbled calfskin) city! I am in love with it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3462559
> 
> View attachment 3462560





tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 3467709
> 
> 
> Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING
> 
> And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!
> 
> If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!



These are so tempting!!! I love the understated quality of the black vibrato


----------



## Kat Madridista

aksaiyo said:


> I have both, the Vibrato is, like muchstuff said, grained calfskin. It's matte and thick, slightly "spongy" feeling, apparently some members think it is like the Mulberry spongy calfskin but I'm not familiar with Mulberry myself so I'm not sure.The metallic edge uses goatskin, which is also grain, but not in the same pattern. It has a shiny finish, and feels "chewy" to me.
> 
> Pic: top is vibrato, bottom is metallic edge. These are the swatches that came with my two city bags:
> View attachment 3468763
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes, very helpful! Thanks for the explanation. I can't seem to view the photo, though? But anyway, thanks again. My wallet might not be as grateful, though, as I just might use this difference as an excuse to get a new Bal. Haha!


----------



## aksaiyo

Kat Madridista said:


> Yes, very helpful! Thanks for the explanation. I can't seem to view the photo, though? But anyway, thanks again. My wallet might not be as grateful, though, as I just might use this difference as an excuse to get a new Bal. Haha!






Here it is again! Not sure why it didn't load properly the first time?


----------



## Kat Madridista

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3470514
> 
> 
> Here it is again! Not sure why it didn't load properly the first time?



Oh wow, thanks for uploading it again. I see the difference now, with the swatches side by side. The "Vibrato" looks thicker and smooshier, if that makes sense. And I think we have the same color Metallic Edge!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3470514
> 
> 
> Here it is again! Not sure why it didn't load properly the first time?



Thanks for posting the two diff leathers.  and I can't wait until bal expands (hopefully) the colors; the berry or burgundy color would be divine in the matte vibrato leather.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thanks for posting the two diff leathers.  and I can't wait until bal expands (hopefully) the colors; the berry or burgundy color would be divine in the matte vibrato leather.


I agree! I would love this in Prune


----------



## muchstuff

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3470514
> 
> 
> Here it is again! Not sure why it didn't load properly the first time?


Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## aksaiyo

Kat Madridista said:


> Oh wow, thanks for uploading it again. I see the difference now, with the swatches side by side. The "Vibrato" looks thicker and smooshier, if that makes sense. And I think we have the same color Metallic Edge!



Do you have the rouge brique from last year?? The leather is truly lovely for it too, I love both my bal cities to death!


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally got the pleasure of seeing one IRL love the leather! I'm very tempted to get one, if I just didn't buy a ME town I would take the plunge without hesitation. But I may have to sell that in order to justify buying this one. I hope they keep this line going and we get new colors in the s/s season.


----------



## ksuromax

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 3467709
> 
> 
> Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING
> 
> And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!
> 
> If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!


Very beautiful, enjoy!!


----------



## floodette

sorry, if this has been discussed..... but how heavy is vibrato when compared to agneau (RH), metallic edge agneau and plate calf?

Thank you


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw a city which felt lighter than my me town. Didn't compare it to agneau but probably a tad heavier since the leather is thicker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aksaiyo

floodette said:


> sorry, if this has been discussed..... but how heavy is vibrato when compared to agneau (RH), metallic edge agneau and plate calf?
> 
> Thank you



It is lighter than my metallic edge chèvre (metallic edge is chèvre, btw, not agneau), I don't own the regular agneau though, so can't compare with that.


----------



## lms910

The red is now in stock at DF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Loveheart

Boo! I'd love this bag in red but it's not stocked in UK/Europe and Bal can't  transfer it. I can buy it online, but I need to see bags with my own eyes and feel them before I buy


----------



## alla.miss

I personally love red bags [emoji7] but not a fan of the palladium hardware against red. The hamilton collection had a very nice color of hardware, that is more moving to me than palladium. But with black it works, I guess


----------



## jellyv

floodette said:


> sorry, if this has been discussed..... but how heavy is vibrato when compared to agneau (RH), metallic edge agneau and plate calf?
> 
> Thank you



Oops, this was answered above: metallic edge bags are goat (chèvre), not lamb (agneau).


----------



## Vinylkiwi

I'm seriously in love with this leather - but does anyone know if/when this will be available in gold or the new hardware? I don't know whether to take the plunge and get lambskin with the new hardware (with the Harrods 10% off this weekend  ) or wait out for more hardware options in this gorgeous vibrato leather ....the struggle is real


----------



## aksaiyo

There is now a red with black handle version too! Up on Reebonz




Here are all the vibrato colors they have:



Though if you are outside of the EU Department feminine still has the better price and service, currently they have the red one in stock.


----------



## muchstuff

aksaiyo said:


> There is now a red with black handle version too! Up on Reebonz
> 
> View attachment 3480931
> 
> 
> Here are all the vibrato colors they have:
> View attachment 3480932
> 
> 
> Though if you are outside of the EU Department feminine still has the better price and service, currently they have the red one in stock.


Wow, I don't like that at all. Why are they messing with a classic? Design something new and leave the classics alone.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Wow, I don't like that at all. Why are they messing with a classic? Design something new and leave the classics alone.


Ditto. Deck-of-cards, ace-meets-spades, alice-in-wonderland purse. a little too kooky. takes me back to the early 80s with the red and black motif.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Any mini-reviews?


----------



## dodso012

I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 undertones.


----------



## aksaiyo

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.



It is beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.



Omg so beautiful! Congrats love the red


----------



## chowlover2

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.



Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.


Drop-dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.



This is so beautiful  it looks so much better here than in the store pics (which is maybe not so good for me because now I'm tempted!)


----------



## Auvina15

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.


It's breathtaking!!!!!!


----------



## Miss World

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 3467709
> 
> 
> Out of all of my bags, there is something special about this one. I am so happy and so in love I feel like crying with happiness haha! ITS SO STUNNING
> 
> And look! Fusto now has a bag to hang on!
> 
> If anyone is considering getting this bag. GET IT! It is amazing and my new favorite out of all of my bags!



OMG Such a gorgeous looking bag, congrats so tempting! I like the softness of the classic lambskin, do you think this type of leather will begin to soften and become a amazing mushy leather too?


----------



## aksaiyo

Miss World said:


> OMG Such a gorgeous looking bag, congrats so tempting! I like the softness of the classic lambskin, do you think this type of leather will begin to soften and become a amazing mushy leather too?



I think it will soften up super well! It starts out quite soft and is already breaking in faster than my chevre metallic edge. I'm quite optimistic it will puddle soon and be super squishable:


----------



## Miss World

aksaiyo said:


> I think it will soften up super well! It starts out quite soft and is already breaking in faster than my chevre metallic edge. I'm quite optimistic it will puddle soon and be super squishable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511790



Leather on your vibrato bag looks amazing! And it looks glossier and less matte after use which I love


----------



## aksaiyo

Miss World said:


> Leather on your vibrato bag looks amazing! And it looks glossier and less matte after use which I love



Thanks! It might have gotten slightly less matte with use but I haven't been keeping track [emoji23]

FYI for anyone still wondering, I recently got a pre-owned lambskin RH city and decided to step on the scale with it and the vibrato to compare weight. It's not the most accurate method but I just want to report that I weighed the same holding the lambskin RH city as when I was holding the vibrato city (both caused a weight increase of 0.9kg to my scale compared to not holding anything). Comparatively, my metallic edge city weighs about 1.2kg. HTH those out there!


----------



## erevex552

M


----------



## Miss World

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I just received the bleu canard and it's gorgeous ! Blue green hard to capture on pics the leather is awesome soft and supple and lightweight comparing to the ME bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440585
> View attachment 3440587
> View attachment 3440589
> View attachment 3440590
> 
> 
> Blue in some pics green In others such a chameleon of a color. Love love love it[emoji173]️



This is a gorgeous shade of blue, just so fresh and elegant. Congratulations! I am loving all the Vibrato leather pictures!!


----------



## Miss World

StefaniJoy said:


> Oh ok! I would've guessed the hardware was matte, but shiny even better!! GORGEOUS!! [emoji7][emoji7]



The more i see this leather, the more i'm falling in love. I love the Metallic Edge bags with Chevre leather, but i prefer this classic look more, so nice that they introduced the Vibrato leather! I think the Matte leather with shiny hardware is the perfect balance!  

I'm trying to decide between classic lambskin Violet Prune City and Black Silver hardware Vibrato leather City...decisions decisions.


----------



## pink_macaron

Hi,

I would like to ask, can you guys tell me which bal city leather is more durable between goatskin and vibrato calfskin? (Sorry is someone had asked this question before, as I'm very new to Bal but im very interested to buy city)

Thanks


----------



## Miss World

babyfacedevil said:


> This is my balenciaga small city in black vibrato leather[emoji1]


 So beautiful!! The leather looks absolutely divine and durable. We would love to see some modeling pictures and updates on how the leather is slouching! Congrats on your new City Small bag, the size is adorable!



babyfacedevil said:


> View attachment 3431924
> 
> View attachment 3431930
> View attachment 3431933
> 
> 
> Details [emoji3]



Beautiful pictures! Thanks for the upclose details of this bag. These real life pictures are confirming that i really need this bag in my life asap. I might buy the Classic City size as it is the most perfect size bag for my needs.


----------



## MOWCAM

Haven't posted in a LONG time, but it's been a while since I've been excited about a bag, too. The vibrato knocked my socks off though, so.....

The straps are 'home made" since I prefer adjustable cross body - possibilities as a new mom, I just attached some nylon straps I had lying around.


----------



## chowlover2

MOWCAM said:


> Haven't posted in a LONG time, but it's been a while since I've been excited about a bag, too. The vibrato knocked my socks off though, so.....
> 
> The straps are 'home made" since I preferr adjustable cross body - possibilities as a new mom, I just attached some nylon straps I had lying around.


Beautiful and a great idea about the straps!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MOWCAM said:


> Haven't posted in a LONG time, but it's been a while since I've been excited about a bag, too. The vibrato knocked my socks off though, so.....
> 
> The straps are 'home made" since I prefer adjustable cross body - possibilities as a new mom, I just attached some nylon straps I had lying around.



What a great pair, I agree the Vibrato leather is something to get excited about.  I have just a black City at the moment, but would love the red & blue, and then I'd love to try the City Small.  Love the home made strap idea to match your current needs, it will also keep original straps in new condition since they are not being used.


----------



## plastictresses

MOWCAM said:


> Haven't posted in a LONG time, but it's been a while since I've been excited about a bag, too. The vibrato knocked my socks off though, so.....
> 
> The straps are 'home made" since I prefer adjustable cross body - possibilities as a new mom, I just attached some nylon straps I had lying around.



Home made adjustable straps - this is so smart!!! They look lovely!!!


----------



## Skater

Another City S to join the others posted here  [emoji3]


----------



## Kimbashop

aksaiyo said:


> Thanks! It might have gotten slightly less matte with use but I haven't been keeping track [emoji23]
> 
> FYI for anyone still wondering, I recently got a pre-owned lambskin RH city and decided to step on the scale with it and the vibrato to compare weight. It's not the most accurate method but I just want to report that I weighed the same holding the lambskin RH city as when I was holding the vibrato city (both caused a weight increase of 0.9kg to my scale compared to not holding anything). Comparatively, my metallic edge city weighs about 1.2kg. HTH those out there!



Hi all! It's been a long time since I've posted on the PF. I'm so excited to see all of the vibrato bags here and congrats to all of you! I echo what several of you have said about the vibrato leather getting softer and less matte (I own vibrato city in black. I've now had mine since October and it is a smooshy soft puddly bag. The pebbles had flattened and smoothed a bit as I have carried nearly EVERY day (currently taking a break), but I actually like the look better now. It definitely has a sheen to it that it didn't used to have. I'll post pics soon so that you can see what it looks like after about 5 months of nearly daily wear. The quality is absolutely amazing on this bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

dodso012 said:


> I have the vibrato in cherry. It is photographing more orange and less intense of a red than it is. It's  a very vibrant true red w more orange than blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertones.



GORGEOUS! I love the color.


----------



## Brad_SERGIO

wow


----------



## babyfacedevil

I'm not too sure if this is Vibrato coz it is not stated, but the gold hardware matches so perfectly with this leather!

http://www.departementfeminin.com/en/produit/black-small-classic-city-bag-with-gold-hadrware.php


----------



## Miss World

babyfacedevil said:


> I'm not too sure if this is Vibrato coz it is not stated, but the gold hardware matches so perfectly with this leather!
> 
> http://www.departementfeminin.com/en/produit/black-small-classic-city-bag-with-gold-hadrware.php


It looks like vibrato and i agree the gold looks perfect against the black, in the photo it looks like an almost brass gold which is one of my favourite types of hardware.


----------



## keywi100

So pretty. I think it's a vibrato with gold hardware. There's an off-white version on the same site that is gorgeous!


----------



## bussbuss

Lina_Me said:


> I prefer blue to black.LOL[emoji3]


Me too.....if any one spots a blue regular sized viberator city anywhere pls let me know


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone own the red calfskin city?   Is it a true bright red?  TIA!


----------



## gazoo

For those that have had this new leather for a while, how is the leather breaking in? Is the bag softening and slouching more than how it came?


----------



## aksaiyo

gazoo said:


> For those that have had this new leather for a while, how is the leather breaking in? Is the bag softening and slouching more than how it came?


I've had mine for a while now (since last October) but I haven't used it enough to completely break it in. Still it has definitely softened and slouched more.


----------



## gazoo

aksaiyo said:


> I've had mine for a while now (since last October) but I haven't used it enough to completely break it in. Still it has definitely softened and slouched more.
> View attachment 3657778



That's a beautiful slouch! I love the casualness of the original Chèvre leather, so thank you very much for posting. This looks very promising!


----------



## aksaiyo

gazoo said:


> That's a beautiful slouch! I love the casualness of the original Chèvre leather, so thank you very much for posting. This looks very promising!



You're welcome! I don't think it will ever just collapse onto itself and puddle like the arena distressed chèvre/agneau, but it can definitely slouch!


----------



## busybee3

Hi everyone! I really want to purchase a vibrato calfskin bag in black. I did some searching online but they're all sold out and there are none on resale. I found this one being sold on the balencaiga website: https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-handbag_cod45340196ut.html

Its called "classic silver city" and is made of calf skin but the description doesn't say "vibrato". Can anyone verify that this is the "vibrato" leather?


----------



## BPC

busybee3 said:


> Hi everyone! I really want to purchase a vibrato calfskin bag in black. I did some searching online but they're all sold out and there are none on resale. I found this one being sold on the balencaiga website: https://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-handbag_cod45340196ut.html
> 
> Its called "classic silver city" and is made of calf skin but the description doesn't say "vibrato". Can anyone verify that this is the "vibrato" leather?


Based on the pic I'm gonna say yes.


----------



## 18ox

By the way- I was wondering, I just got mine today bought from Balenciaga online store (this exact model https://www.balenciaga.com/gb/classic-city-handbag_cod45340196ut.html#/Search/Index) and I'm a bit thrown off because I expected it to be low maintenance and what not due to the leather type being calfskin but I got like a little paper inside the bag and it says keep away from direct sunlight or heat, I'm not sure- don't remember it by heart, and also moisture and keep away from rain, if it gets wet- wipe it straight away. It's my first Balenciaga and I'm a bit confused and kinda worried about how careful I should be using this bag. Any tips?


----------



## aksaiyo

I get a warning like that with all my new Balenciaga bags, it's just standard practice. Mine has been rather low maintenance so far? I haven't been worried about scratching it if my nails graze it or something. If it drizzles outside as I am walking with it, it's okay. It's still made of leather though, so I would treat it accordingly, and not take it out if I know I have to walk through a typhoon (I take a Le Pliage for that). If you are still worried you can always get a leather protectant spray (I like Apple Garde) and wipe it down with some leather conditioner once in a while. Also, if you live in 80+% humidity most of the year like I do, you'll have to take steps to keep it from getting moldy. (But mold grows on everything in my apartment, and this problem is easily solved by purchasing a dehumidifier or buying loads of desiccants.)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love it


----------



## avavonglune

I've been waited for calf bal bag.


----------



## livethelake

I've been away from Bal for a very long time but just bought a vibrato/calfskin bag in red from 2016.  It has a very strong smell, I'm guessing it's the leather.
Anyone else have this situation with their 2016 bag?  Will it fade with time?

thanks


----------



## viewwing

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it


Looks like it doesn't slouch as much as agneau... is that true?


----------



## fayden

I'm interested in seeing some new photos of broken in vibrato bags? Do they slouch a lot? I prefer a slouchy  broken in bag vs stiff boxy bags. Anyone willing to post some of their bags after a year of use? A before and after shot perhaps?

TIA!


----------



## Bijouxlady

livethelake said:


> I've been away from Bal for a very long time but just bought a vibrato/calfskin bag in red from 2016.  It has a very strong smell, I'm guessing it's the leather.
> Anyone else have this situation with their 2016 bag?  Will it fade with time?
> 
> thanks


What style is your bag?? I haven't seen the vibrato/calf skin bags yet but plan to.


----------



## livethelake

Bijouxlady said:


> What style is your bag?? I haven't seen the vibrato/calf skin bags yet but plan to.


It's a city.  The smell has disappeared, I put it outside in the sun for a day, then left it out of it's dustbag in the house.  All I smell now is leather.  Happy girl


----------



## CeeJay

I have quite a few Calfskin bags (not the Vibrato - but ones from prior editions), and I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the leather on these bags!  Kind of surprised that Balenciaga is now putting "be careful" messages in their bags, but I think they just want to cover themselves.  Anyhow, I have found these bags to be quite hardy .. more-so than the Agneau, that is for sure!  Plus, over time, the leather becomes so lusciously soft and smooshy .. I'm a huge fan! 

PS:  Sorry for any grammatical and/or spelling errors; on major pain meds due to back issues - uggh!


----------



## Bijouxlady

CeeJay said:


> I have quite a few Calfskin bags (not the Vibrato - but ones from prior editions), and I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the leather on these bags!  Kind of surprised that Balenciaga is now putting "be careful" messages in their bags, but I think they just want to cover themselves.  Anyhow, I have found these bags to be quite hardy .. more-so than the Agneau, that is for sure!  Plus, over time, the leather becomes so lusciously soft and smooshy .. I'm a huge fan!
> 
> PS:  Sorry for any grammatical and/or spelling errors; on major pain meds due to back issues - uggh!


So sorry to hear about your back! I hope you are recovering! So which bags are in the calf leather? I have been away from Bal for a short while. All I have seen is the lamb & the chèvre on the ME. I would LOVE one in something other than the ME. I'm not a fan of that shiny gold of silver HW. I looked at the Black Out bags but they will have to grow on me. No HW seems too weird on a Bal to me. Where can I find one in calf??


----------



## Bijouxlady

Skater said:


> Another City S to join the others posted here  [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3606647
> View attachment 3606648


Is this the grained calf leather??


----------



## CeeJay

Here are some examples of the other Calfskin bags I have; some are very rare .. 
1)  Metal Plate 
2)  Double-stitch - these are super rare 
3)  Black Calfskin - no idea of the name of this; again - very rare


----------



## Bijouxlady

CeeJay said:


> Here are some examples of the other Calfskin bags I have; some are very rare ..
> 1)  Metal Plate
> 2)  Double-stitch - these are super rare
> 3)  Black Calfskin - no idea of the name of this; again - very rare
> View attachment 3853140
> View attachment 3853141
> View attachment 3853142


Those are beautiful. Do you carry them?


----------



## CeeJay

Bijouxlady said:


> Those are beautiful. Do you carry them?


ABSOLUTELY, every single one!!!  I do have quite a few bags though, so I do switch out fairly frequently .. the Metal Plate seems to get the most wear because it's also a cross-body bag!


----------



## peacebabe

The 3rd one looks interesting !!! 1st time seeing it. When was it produced? Does it carries model number like City ?? (115748) 



CeeJay said:


> Here are some examples of the other Calfskin bags I have; some are very rare ..
> 1)  Metal Plate
> 2)  Double-stitch - these are super rare
> 3)  Black Calfskin - no idea of the name of this; again - very rare
> View attachment 3853140
> View attachment 3853141
> View attachment 3853142


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The 3rd one looks interesting !!! 1st time seeing it. When was it produced? Does it carries model number like City ?? (115748)


I've seen the "double stitch" listed as "pick stitch". Can't recall seeing it in a City though.


----------



## starberry

Hi all! Loving my small black city in vibrato leather. Thinking of purchasing a metallic edge but haven’t gotten a chance to see One in person. Can anyone advise on how different the metallic edge leather is from the vibrato one? 

The leather on the vibrato looks Matt and I likel that I can feel the grained texture as I run my fingers on it, doesn’t have the plastic texture that some leathers have - how does the metallic edge feel for those who own it?

Also, this bag doesn’t slouch as much as the lambskin bags but doesn’t feel stiff, and holds the shape well. I have used it for about a year now (not every day though).


----------



## Kendie26

starberry said:


> Hi all! Loving my small black city in vibrato leather. Thinking of purchasing a metallic edge but haven’t gotten a chance to see One in person. Can anyone advise on how different the metallic edge leather is from the vibrato one?
> 
> The leather on the vibrato looks Matt and I likel that I can feel the grained texture as I run my fingers on it, doesn’t have the plastic texture that some leathers have - how does the metallic edge feel for those who own it?
> 
> Also, this bag doesn’t slouch as much as the lambskin bags but doesn’t feel stiff, and holds the shape well. I have used it for about a year now (not every day though).


What a fantastic bag & you captured its beauty perfectly in this pic!!


----------



## ksuromax

starberry said:


> Hi all! Loving my small black city in vibrato leather. Thinking of purchasing a metallic edge but haven’t gotten a chance to see One in person. Can anyone advise on how different the metallic edge leather is from the vibrato one?
> 
> The leather on the vibrato looks Matt and I likel that I can feel the grained texture as I run my fingers on it, doesn’t have the plastic texture that some leathers have - how does the metallic edge feel for those who own it?
> 
> Also, this bag doesn’t slouch as much as the lambskin bags but doesn’t feel stiff, and holds the shape well. I have used it for about a year now (not every day though).


this is one stunning beauty!! Gorgeous grains!


----------



## mollylope

INCREDIBLY excited that I found this bag used on Fashionphile. I have been tracking this bag a long time & this is the first time I have seen a black one on sale used.

I actually saw it the same day I posted my overview of Balenciaga City Materials & used buying guide for the Balenciaga City Metallic Edge on my used designer handbag blog Au Fait Finds. More photos of the Vibrato I tired on at Neiman Marcus in 2016 are in the post + I will be doing a full review soon


----------



## bussbuss

mollylope said:


> INCREDIBLY excited that I found this bag used on Fashionphile. I have been tracking this bag a long time & this is the first time I have seen a black one on sale used.
> 
> I actually saw it the same day I posted my overview of Balenciaga City Materials & used buying guide for the Balenciaga City Metallic Edge on my used designer handbag blog Au Fait Finds. More photos of the Vibrato I tired on at Neiman Marcus in 2016 are in the post + I will be doing a full review soon [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4072328


Uggg ive been trying to find one as well.......Congratulations...and i cant wait to get one too


----------



## Kimbashop

mollylope said:


> INCREDIBLY excited that I found this bag used on Fashionphile. I have been tracking this bag a long time & this is the first time I have seen a black one on sale used.
> 
> I actually saw it the same day I posted my overview of Balenciaga City Materials & used buying guide for the Balenciaga City Metallic Edge on my used designer handbag blog Au Fait Finds. More photos of the Vibrato I tired on at Neiman Marcus in 2016 are in the post + I will be doing a full review soon
> 
> View attachment 4072328



Congratulations! It is a gorgeous bag. I have had this bag for over a year now (since October of 2016) and it gets even better with wear. Enjoy!


----------



## bussbuss

CeeJay said:


> I have quite a few Calfskin bags (not the Vibrato - but ones from prior editions), and I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the leather on these bags!  Kind of surprised that Balenciaga is now putting "be careful" messages in their bags, but I think they just want to cover themselves.  Anyhow, I have found these bags to be quite hardy .. more-so than the Agneau, that is for sure!  Plus, over time, the leather becomes so lusciously soft and smooshy .. I'm a huge fan!
> 
> PS:  Sorry for any grammatical and/or spelling errors; on major pain meds due to back issues - uggh!


Hi CeeJay.......So I am trying to buy my 1 balenciaga bag that I have been saving up for for a while.....I like both the metallic edge and the vibrato leather and there are 2 on the preowned market right now that I love for the same price.

If you had to go for only one will you buy the vibrato or the metallic edge? Thank you so much for any insights or suggestions you may have

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

I would grab vibrato, because it's more rare that metallic edge.
Good luck choosing


----------



## bussbuss

alla.miss said:


> I would grab vibrato, because it's more rare that metallic edge.
> Good luck choosing


That makes sense....I have not been able to find a new one anywhere

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

bussbuss said:


> That makes sense....I have not been able to find a new one anywhere
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Yes, it was seasonal. And metallic edge is out every season.


----------



## bussbuss

alla.miss said:


> Yes, it was seasonal. And metallic edge is out every season.


On the other hand...am a big collector of different brands...I do not really buy a brand more than once so this most likely will be my only balenciaga ........will that change you choice?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

bussbuss said:


> On the other hand...am a big collector of different brands...I do not really buy a brand more than once so this most likely will be my only balenciaga ........will that change you choice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Nope!  (we are speaking about a black bag, right?)

If I wanted a black Balenciaga, vibrato would be my best choice.


----------



## bussbuss

alla.miss said:


> Nope! [emoji3] (we are speaking about a black bag, right?)
> 
> If I wanted a black Balenciaga, vibrato would be my best choice.


Yes the vibrato is black and the metallic edge is blue nuit 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bussbuss

alla.miss said:


> Nope! [emoji3] (we are speaking about a black bag, right?)
> 
> If I wanted a black Balenciaga, vibrato would be my best choice.


Thank you this is great to know

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

bussbuss said:


> Yes the vibrato is black and the metallic edge is blue nuit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Both are great choice! Vibrato for black and bleu nuit ME for blue.


----------



## bussbuss

alla.miss said:


> Both are great choice! Vibrato for black and bleu nuit ME for blue.


That's why I am so confused loool

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

tough choice! I know!


----------



## peacebabe

I prefer the ME Chevre goat leather than the Vibrato Calf. The 2012 / 2013 Holiday collections were Chevre. The thing is, it's really hard to find !! 

** Photo credit to Livia1









bussbuss said:


> On the other hand...am a big collector of different brands...I do not really buy a brand more than once so this most likely will be my only balenciaga ........will that change you choice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

bussbuss said:


> On the other hand...am a big collector of different brands...I do not really buy a brand more than once so this most likely will be my only balenciaga ........will that change you choice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


i guess it might change YOUR choice... once you get your first Bal, you will get your second... and fourth... and sixth...


----------



## bussbuss

peacebabe said:


> I prefer the ME Chevre goat leather than the Vibrato Calf. The 2012 / 2013 Holiday collections were Chevre. The thing is, it's really hard to find !! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> ** Photo credit to Livia1


Yeah......this ME is definitely not 2012/2013

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bussbuss

ksuromax said:


> i guess it might change YOUR choice... once you get your first Bal, you will get your second... and fourth... and sixth...


Haha......hmmmmmm......I hear it becomes an addiction

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

bussbuss said:


> Haha......hmmmmmm......I hear it becomes an addiction
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


and i am a living proof to it


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> I prefer the ME Chevre goat leather than the Vibrato Calf. The 2012 / 2013 Holiday collections were Chevre. The thing is, it's really hard to find !!
> 
> ** Photo credit to Livia1


Oh! This one is a unicorn! Especially love the muted gold HW on hamilton, while vibrato has only shiny silver or gold.


----------



## Gringach

Have you decided?
I am not a Bal specialist but maybe this could help?
- Vibrato leather is mate vs more shiny for the ME
- Vibrato bags have more tassels then the ME ones
- Black is easy to combine
- Bleu nuit is an all year color for me

I have a vibrato small City in black and I love the leather of this bag. It starts to soften and really become more beautiful with use..
For me you cannot go with any of them.
And maybe the above can help you to make your choice


----------



## bussbuss

Thank you so much... I have given myself till the end of today to make a decision and hoping no one scoops any up before i do loool but this was definitely helpful....the blue nuit also has silver hardware while the vibrato has gold hardware and i feel like i am gold kinda girl..... *sigh*






Gringach said:


> Have you decided?
> I am not a Bal specialist but maybe this could help?
> - Vibrato leather is mate vs more shiny for the ME
> - Vibrato bags have more tassels then the ME ones
> - Black is easy to combine
> - Bleu nuit is an all year color for me
> 
> I have a vibrato small City in black and I love the leather of this bag. It starts to soften and really become more beautiful with use..
> For me you cannot go with any of them.
> And maybe the above can help you to make your choic


----------



## Gringach

bussbuss said:


> Thank you so much... I have given myself till the end of today to make a decision and hoping no one scoops any up before i do loool but this was definitely helpful....the blue nuit also has silver hardware while the vibrato has gold hardware and i feel like i am gold kinda girl..... *sigh*



Are you sure for the hardware? Because mine is silver. And I don’t know if this bag came with GH..


----------



## bussbuss

Gringach said:


> Are you sure for the hardware? Because mine is silver. And I don’t know if this bag came with GH..


Yes it says polished gold hardware on the listing


----------



## Gringach

bussbuss said:


> Yes it says polished gold hardware on the listing



Great then!
Please post some pics when you receive it 
Looking forward to seeing this beauty


----------



## 18ox

Hi everyone, not sure if anyone experienced this but I notice so many scratches or patches in the back of my vibrato bag (which I bought mid-2017 brand new from the Balenciaga website).




So disappointed with the wear, anyone know what I can do or if there’s an easy fix? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Kimbashop

18ox said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if anyone experienced this but I notice so many scratches or patches in the back of my vibrato bag (which I bought mid-2017 brand new from the Balenciaga website).
> 
> View attachment 4315156
> 
> 
> So disappointed with the wear, anyone know what I can do or if there’s an easy fix? Thank you so much in advance.



I haven’t had that problem with mine but I have definitely had that problem with other bags. I think the scratches and patches could be addressed with good shoe cream and a good leather conditioner. I have used shoe cream on bag scratches, letting it set and then followed by a leather conditioner. I use either Bick 4 or Leather Honey. I’m amazed how scratches seem to disappear with a good conditioner treatment. If you haven’t cleaned your bag, use a good leather bag cleaner first and let it dry.  Use a spare amount of shoe cream next on the scratches and patches. After it dries buff it a bit and then apply a good conditioner. If your bag is really dry, I would suggest using something like Leather Honey. HTH


----------



## 18ox

Kimbashop said:


> I haven’t had that problem with mine but I have definitely had that problem with other bags. I think the scratches and patches could be addressed with good shoe cream and a good leather conditioner. I have used shoe cream on bag scratches, letting it set and then followed by a leather conditioner. I use either Bick 4 or Leather Honey. I’m amazed how scratches seem to disappear with a good conditioner treatment. If you haven’t cleaned your bag, use a good leather bag cleaner first and let it dry.  Use a spare amount of shoe cream next on the scratches and patches. After it dries buff it a bit and then apply a good conditioner. If your bag is really dry, I would suggest using something like Leather Honey. HTH



Wow this is suuper helpful. I will try it out, thank you so much!! Let’s hope it indeed works [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

18ox said:


> Wow this is suuper helpful. I will try it out, thank you so much!! Let’s hope it indeed works [emoji173]️


and pls check if your bag rubs against your jeans metal stud on the side when worn, this could be the reason of such wear, too 
these, as in the picture
if so, then, maybe you can revise your outfit somehow? (longer top, perhaps?)


----------



## CeeJay

Kimbashop said:


> I haven’t had that problem with mine but I have definitely had that problem with other bags. I think the scratches and patches could be addressed with good shoe cream and a good leather conditioner. I have used shoe cream on bag scratches, letting it set and then followed by a leather conditioner. I use either Bick 4 or Leather Honey. I’m amazed how scratches seem to disappear with a good conditioner treatment. If you haven’t cleaned your bag, use a good leather bag cleaner first and let it dry.  Use a spare amount of shoe cream next on the scratches and patches. After it dries buff it a bit and then apply a good conditioner. If your bag is really dry, I would suggest using something like Leather Honey. HTH


Totally agree with this!  While I do not have a Vibrato, I do have other grained Calfskin bags .. and a good Leather Honey treatment works wonders!!


----------



## Virginiamb

alla.miss said:


> Oh! This one is a unicorn! Especially love the muted gold HW on hamilton, while vibrato has only shiny silver or gold.



I ha e the black and red in the Hamilton Holiday collection and will never let go the of them


----------



## 18ox

Kimbashop said:


> I haven’t had that problem with mine but I have definitely had that problem with other bags. I think the scratches and patches could be addressed with good shoe cream and a good leather conditioner. I have used shoe cream on bag scratches, letting it set and then followed by a leather conditioner. I use either Bick 4 or Leather Honey. I’m amazed how scratches seem to disappear with a good conditioner treatment. If you haven’t cleaned your bag, use a good leather bag cleaner first and let it dry.  Use a spare amount of shoe cream next on the scratches and patches. After it dries buff it a bit and then apply a good conditioner. If your bag is really dry, I would suggest using something like Leather Honey. HTH



Seriously thank you!!! I recently tried it with the Collonil Leather Gel (couldn’t find the Leather Honey) and my bag looks so much better.







I notice that some small tiny patches and scratches are still there but it’s honestly so much better now.

Thank you thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Also, if you can - do you have any other recommendations for leather conditioner or leather bag cleaner?


----------



## 18ox

ksuromax said:


> and pls check if your bag rubs against your jeans metal stud on the side when worn, this could be the reason of such wear, too
> these, as in the picture
> if so, then, maybe you can revise your outfit somehow? (longer top, perhaps?)



Good suggestion. Strangely enough I’m not a jeans person and my pants/skirts rarely have those thingies. I’ll have to investigate more to what may have caused it.


----------



## Kimbashop

18ox said:


> Seriously thank you!!! I recently tried it with the Collonil Leather Gel (couldn’t find the Leather Honey) and my bag looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that some small tiny patches and scratches are still there but it’s honestly so much better now.
> 
> Thank you thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Also, if you can - do you have any other recommendations for leather conditioner or leather bag cleaner?



Wow! You did a beautiful job restoring her, and you are most welcome. She looks like new. Sometimes scratches and white marks are just surface things that go away with a good buffing of cleaner, and other times black shoe cream (collonil is a good choice, BTW) is needed if the gaps are less than surface.  The vibrato was my very first Bal bag, and she remains my favorite in my small collection. The leather has only gotten better, so I hope yours does the same. 

I'm sure others will pipe in with their favorite cleaners and conditioners (and you will find lots of help in the maintenance threads), but I really like the Bick 4 product because it is significantly less than other brands that market toward luxury bags. Bick 4 markets toward saddle restoration and car leather LOL! They make both a cleaner and a conditioner; However, I have found that the conditioner cleans nicely and the label description even says that it can be used as a cleaner. Sometimes I just use a damp (not wet) cloth with just a dab of gentle liquid soap and wipe very gently. I do that on my shoes less gently all of the time and then I follow with Bick 4. Bick 4 also provides temporary water resistance without waxes or silicone. Some people don't like to apply that kind of thing to their Bals, but I live in a super rainy, humid area and I treat all of my bags with this stuff. 

Leather Honey is a wonderful product to have on hand for any future issues. You can buy it on amazon. I use that on seriously dry, damaged leather. I recently bought an 07 Black First, a year in which black was known to have fading issues, and several applications of LH with a light touch of blk cream did the trick. It is magic on the puffier Bal leathers.


----------



## ccp88

Hi all,

Just found this forum. I'm looking to sell my vibrato black medium bag. It's the only high end designer bag I've ever bought and used it a fair bit when I first had it. But its been sitting in my cupboard for the past few years and I've just not been reaching for it so I'm thinking I'll sell it. 

Where does everyone sell their bags? I know there are a fair few different websites. Usually I'd just go on ebay but never sold anything high end before .

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ksuromax

ccp88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just found this forum. I'm looking to sell my vibrato black medium bag. It's the only high end designer bag I've ever bought and used it a fair bit when I first had it. But its been sitting in my cupboard for the past few years and I've just not been reaching for it so I'm thinking I'll sell it.
> 
> Where does everyone sell their bags? I know there are a fair few different websites. Usually I'd just go on ebay but never sold anything high end before .
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


depends on where you are located, there are some consignment online stores, such as Fashionphile, Yoogi's Closet, etc


----------



## keodi

I would love to own a vibrato black classic city, but they are hard to come by, if anyone comes across one on the resale sites, please let me know!


----------



## jazAna

Which of the Bal slouchy leathers would you recommend for someone who is looking for something very durable and scratch-resistant?


----------



## muchstuff

jazAna said:


> Which of the Bal slouchy leathers would you recommend for someone who is looking for something very durable and scratch-resistant?


Head more to the calf or chevre. And stay away from the smoother finishes, look for something textured, like a pebbled finish.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> I would love to own a vibrato black classic city, but they are hard to come by, if anyone comes across one on the resale sites, please let me know!


https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...in-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-1026602


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...in-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-1026602


i missed it by 5 minutes!


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> i missed it by 5 minutes!


There’ll be another!


----------

